#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-13
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes: congratulaciones por lo de tu cuadrito !!!!
<PabloRubianes> gracias
<PabloRubianes> gol de pedo...
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, usaste gnu screen o algun otro terminal antes?
<pcapeluto> pah... la verdad que no
<PabloRubianes> voy a probar tilda ahora....
<PabloRubianes> guake no anda bien el ultimo update lo dejo bobo
<PabloRubianes> ...
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<pcapeluto> para que neceitás una terminal VT100?
<PabloRubianes> para tenerla todo el tiempo andando...
<PabloRubianes> viste que hay gente enferma... toy llegando
<pcapeluto> ya veo
<pcapeluto> el otro día virusuy estaba obsesionado con vim
<PabloRubianes> jajaja 
<PabloRubianes> lo tiras de la terminal y es lo mas
<pcapeluto> trabajé un poco más en el planet
<pcapeluto> no encuentro manera de que se actualice automáticamente
<pcapeluto> quizás vos que entendés más de pyton pueda encontrarle el tema, porque trae hasta un admin web, pero no pude instalarla
<pcapeluto> todo lo hago dsde la consola
<PabloRubianes> si pero el problema es que el servidor no tiene python
<pcapeluto> Tonces solo queda hacerlo local y subirlo por FTP periódicamente
<PabloRubianes> es un embole, que lenguajes tiene el servidor? php y RubyOnRails no?
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> Pearl
<pcapeluto> y creo que ta
<pcapeluto> En mi PC con cronpuedo generarlo automáticamente
<PabloRubianes> Tilda es genial!!! ahora tengo tocando F1 un terminal que aparece en la mitad de la pantalla
<pcapeluto> pero subirlo tengo que ver bien
<pcapeluto> con FTP se puede automatizar también que no pida usuario y clave
<PabloRubianes> mientras seguimos asi pero me fijo de hacer algo en php, para cargarlo o sino en RoR
<PabloRubianes> y no usar ese planet sino uno nuestro 
<pcapeluto> Si bueno.... cualquier lector de RSS sirve en ese caso
<PabloRubianes> pasame al mail el codigo de ese planet asi lo copio
<pcapeluto> lo que pasa es que ese Planet tiene todo bien armadito y encaja con el diseño
<PabloRubianes> y no me quemo mucho
<PabloRubianes> pero eso uso el mismo... le cambio el backend nomas
<pcapeluto> En el último Comit que hice subí el direcotrio Planet al Portal
<pcapeluto> Está con los Css y las imágenes
<PabloRubianes> lo bajo
<pcapeluto> No es el generador del planet, lo que está subido es el html generado
<PabloRubianes> lo que queiro es el generador 
<PabloRubianes> asi hago uno que ande en el servidor
<pcapeluto> Ah bien... te lo mando
<pcapeluto> Ya lo mandé, me voy a comprar la cena
<pcapeluto> regreso luego
<libertcharrua> damas caballeros geeks frikies y demás fauna linuxera buenas noches
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el nocturno
<libertcharrua> y madruguero 
<magu42> ummmmmmmm
<libertcharrua> hoy instale apache mysql y todo lo del enlace de anoche 
<libertcharrua> y estuve desde las 10 de la mañana hasta 14 hs siguiendo un tutorial de mysql
<libertcharrua> ah y php
<libertcharrua> apasionante todo esto gracias magu42 
<magu42> listo ahora metes tus html en /var/www
<magu42> el que sabe de esto y que me guió es virusuy 
<libertcharrua> si es que perdi todos los htmls que habia echo jajaja tengo que hacer una particion de respaldo urgente
<libertcharrua> pero me encanto el tutorial de mysql
<magu42> como ya hablamos emm.............
<libertcharrua> me puse a a ver si aprendo algo de eso
<libertcharrua> si magu42  lo que pasa es que no la e echo la partición por un tema lírico-sexual
<magu42> no te dan las bo......   jaja
<magu42> ah no
<libertcharrua> satamente jajja
<libertcharrua> no se me cantan las mismas
<magu42> no te cantan
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> al final vas a tener que hacerlo
<libertcharrua> pero ya es hora que haga eso si no seguire trancado
<magu42> sino es perder todo en cada metida de pata
<libertcharrua> hace dos años quee stoy estancado en el mismo lugar y no puede ser
<magu42> si no tocaras todo no pasaba nada , pero no es tu caso .-)
<magu42> yo he decidido darle de punta al Gimp , me gusta y ya no me dá el coco para entender tantas cosas , asi que una sola , y la premiada es Gimp
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> es lindo así como lo explica el man
<libertcharrua> la verdad tiene habilidad para enseñar el tipo
<libertcharrua> solia chaterar con el en red handed
<magu42> impresionante , aunque a partir de eso hay mil herramientas para aprender
<magu42> red handed es un canal?
<libertcharrua> si mas bien era
<libertcharrua> ahora es debianrules
<magu42> puf
<magu42> saafigeroa no está en algun canal ?
<libertcharrua> el tipo escribia o escribe para linux+
<libertcharrua> en debianrules
<libertcharrua> keinek es su nik
<magu42> o hay alguno de gimp en español
<magu42> yo amo a debian pero no asi a los debianeros jaja
<libertcharrua> menos mal
<magu42> jeje , vos me entendés
<libertcharrua> y si
<libertcharrua> es-debian me tiene podrido buscas algo y es puro busca antes de preguntar
<magu42> las respuestas mas imbeciles y ridiculamente inservibles las he leido en foros o canales debian
<magu42> jaja  eso mismo
<libertcharrua> a veces la complican al santo botón si
<magu42> entonces para que te preciso flaco!!  los busco en google 
<magu42> y es lo que hago hace años 
<magu42> aunque siempre estoy en #debian-es
<magu42> no sé para que !!!?!
<libertcharrua> si pero muchas consultas te llevan a es-debian es mas por eso termine ionscribiendome ahí
<magu42> cuando busco en google si el link dirge a ahi ni lo abro , ya sé que es perder el tiempo
<magu42> dirige*
<magu42> y en #debian-uy no ha hablado nadie en meses jaja    los unicos que dijimos algo fuimos virus y yo una vez y nunca más .
<PabloRubianes> buenas magu42 libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como anda PabloRubianes 
<magu42> que dice don PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> bien chocho de la vida con tilda
<PabloRubianes> terminal que aparece y desaperece
 * magu42 anda perdido como adán en el dia de la madre
<PabloRubianes> magu42, viste guake?
<magu42> nop
<PabloRubianes> es un terminal que si tocas F1 aparece
<PabloRubianes> y tenes terminal instantaneo
<magu42> aprete f1 y me aparcio en el browser algo de xchat  jeje
<PabloRubianes> jaja pero lo tenes que instalar
<magu42> ahhhhhhhhhh
<libertcharrua> jajjjaa f1 = ayuda
<PabloRubianes> yo lo puse en el F1 pero no sale el ayuda sino "Tilda"
<magu42> instale tilda 
<libertcharrua> claro configuraste esa tecla apra eso y la ayuda donde aparece ahora o no aparece?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, abrilo en el menu
<PabloRubianes> no aparece libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> igual vas al menu y sale
<libertcharrua> hay que instalar guake o tilda¿?
<PabloRubianes> el que quieras
<magu42> para , que lo llame desde terminal y ahora tengo una terminal chiquita arriba que no se que hace jeje
<magu42> exit
<magu42> perdon
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> son parecidos lo unico que tilda lo pones donde quieras guakque va arriba
<PabloRubianes> magu42, llamalo y dale click derecho arriba y tiene preferencias
<PabloRubianes> lo podemos mover cambiar lo que quieras
<magu42> cierto 
<PabloRubianes> yo lo agrande le puse esfumado y lo puse bien en el medio
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<magu42> me quedó en f2 por defecto
<libertcharrua> yo le puse transparencia cambie color d efuentes
<libertcharrua> muylindo
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, +1
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<libertcharrua> so grosso jajjaa 
<PabloRubianes> guake tambien es bueno, pero tilda parece que los comandos se ejecutan mas rapido... pero debe ser impresion mia
<magu42> muy bueno jaja  ya lo deje donde me gusta y con transparencia leve, solo me falta cambiarle la tecla para que abra con la tecla ubuntu  jejeje
<PabloRubianes> iba a instalar gnu screen pero al final con tilda me quedo
<libertcharrua> guake es de kade creo no estoy seguro
<PabloRubianes> no guake es gtk
<PabloRubianes> yasukake o algo asi es el Kde
<virusuy> aguante guake
<virusuy> los demas son todos debiles amigos del imperio
<virusuy> :-p
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, Tilda es mejor
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tilda, que nombre mas maraca
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, punto a favor.... pero el maraca se deja poner donde quieras :P
<PabloRubianes> jajajajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> que fino estoy
<virusuy> jajajajajajajaja
<libertcharrua> a mi me hace acordar a cuando se tildaba el fliper
<magu42> no me deja ponerlo con la tecla super que está al dope , como se llama la tecla super para el sistema?
<virusuy> SUPER TECLEIN
<virusuy> in inglish
<PabloRubianes> super
<magu42> no le gustó
<PabloRubianes> yo en el super tengo el Dash
<magu42> tampoco la acepta
<libertcharrua> para que sirve dash
<magu42> ahhh cierto, me quemé solo
<libertcharrua> busca en google ya voy jaja
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, es parte de unity es lo que te busca cosas
<libertcharrua> ah
<magu42> ta bien......  no tengo unity!!!
<libertcharrua> yo gnome tradicional en ubuntu 
<libertcharrua> me gusta unity pero prefiero el clásico
<PabloRubianes> unity despues que un tiempo de acostumbramiento es lo mas
<magu42> unity aunque está verde anda bien . el problema lo está dando el kernel 2.6.68   esperemos que con el 40 en 10.10 funcione mejor ,  o el 3.0 segun linus
<magu42> 2.6.38*
<virusuy> Linus vende humo !!!
<PabloRubianes> jajajja
<PabloRubianes> todos venden humo... 
<PabloRubianes> perdon que ando cortado toy viendo la NBA tambien
<magu42> mirá gates 25 años vendiendo humo , y no le fué tan mal
<libertcharrua> jajjaaa biilly ungenio
<libertcharrua> pero de las finanzas
<magu42> gran vendedor!
<magu42> ni el DOS creó , y la guita que hizo
<virusuy> crearlo, no lo creo, pero si lo arreglo
<virusuy> tampoco hay sacarle el credito
<magu42> lo creo Tim Paterson llamado Qdos comprado por MS arreglado y vendido (licencia) a ibm en 250 mil dolares como MsDos
<magu42> el primer gol de MS
<magu42> de ahi agarró viento en la camiseta hasta ahora como yá sabrán  jeje
<virusuy> justamente, lo arreglo MS
<virusuy> tampoco fue un pasa-manos
<magu42> por eso dije "<magu42> ni el DOS creó , y la guita que hizo"
<magu42> la palabra clave era "creó"  jaja
<magu42> y el escritorio con ventanas tampoco!!
<PabloRubianes> y ahora vieron que lindo que va a ser windows 8?
<PabloRubianes> vas a necesitar el hal 9000 para que ande
<libertcharrua> jjjaa ap tanto?
<PabloRubianes> busca en youtube windows 8
<PabloRubianes> hay un video oficial
<magu42> ahh no anda en mi p3 ??  :-(
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOS    en historia , donde dice "unas pocas modificaciones"
<magu42> y acá con control f poner paterson    http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gates
<magu42> y el que tenga la caja con el manual de Dos de 2kg con los 6 disketes de Dos , me cuenta.   Que viejo soy:-(
<virusuy> hablando de hal 9000
<virusuy> se activaba este año
<virusuy> http://www.patersontech.com/
<virusuy> muy lindo todo, armaste qdos pero de diseño se vé que te quedate con front page Paterson
<magu42> y bueno .....  igual lo inventó él , despues no sabia que habia hecho jeje
<libertcharrua> cual es el oficial PabloRubianes  aparecen miles de videos
<PabloRubianes> pera que lo busco
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, front Page == DOS
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<libertcharrua> psspantalla táctil quien tiene eso?
<libertcharrua> parece la barra de unity conmenos aplicaicones
<libertcharrua> definitivamente lo oficial simepre es aburrido
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<libertcharrua> toca che negro rada
<ntiram> hola
 * ntiram [confundido]
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-14
<libertcharrua> und emente se atevió dejarme un laptop sony vaio pa que trate de repararselo
<danielmato> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> que tal danielmato?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<danielmato> como va todo?
<pcapeluto> como andan?
<danielmato> aca estoy ayudando con los deberes a mi wife...
<PabloRubianes> bien bien... 
<PabloRubianes> te casaste con un router?
<danielmato> nopis, hablo con ustedes y busco cosas para un trabajo que tiene la pequeña...
<danielmato> conocen las jump pc de olidata?
<PabloRubianes> nop
<pcapeluto> Una pc que salta?
<danielmato> son la versión nueva de las xo para maestros...
<danielmato> ja ja, genial
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen windows
<danielmato> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<PabloRubianes> en la pagina de olidata dice eso
<danielmato> vienen con fedora y sugar
<danielmato> bueno, la de mi hermana venía con
<PabloRubianes> mira perece que la pantalla es mas chica que in iphone pero despues ta bien
<PabloRubianes> no?
<danielmato> al menos a las maestras se las entregan con fedora
<danielmato> si, es medio chicolina la pantalla, es de 800 x 700 o algo asi
<virusuy> 'nas noches
<danielmato> bueno, ahora esta corriendo ubuntu 11.04 con unity y todo
<danielmato> tengo fotos
<virusuy> buah
<virusuy> salio update para unity
<virusuy> con vaaaaaaarios bug arreglados
<danielmato> ups, justo ahora que volvi a...
<danielmato> Gnome 3...
<virusuy> yo tengo fedora 15 pa probar en un rato live
<virusuy> a ver que tul
<pcapeluto> ya esta por defecto el lightdm
<virusuy> ya estan metiendo kernel 3 no ?
<pcapeluto> en lugar de gdm
<virusuy> en 11.10 ?
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> Y hay cambios en Dejadup también
<danielmato> la noticia es que conviven el modo normal de gnome, gnome 3 y unity casi en perfecta armonía
<danielmato> casi
<pcapeluto> ahora tiene soporte para Ubuntu One
<pcapeluto> El Gnome normal es solo por ahora... para la Beta creo que la sustituye unity 2d
<danielmato> perdon, estoy hablando en natty
<ChiRePia> Buenas noches a todos :)
<danielmato> hola ChiRePia 
<pcapeluto> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> De todas maneras instalé el 11.10 pero no he visto cambios importantes aún
<pcapeluto> Claro, es un alpha 1
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> estamos " lejos "
<pcapeluto> En las Betas supongo que tendremos lindas novedades
<virusuy> che, pego update y vuelvo eh!
<pcapeluto> hay 5 meses por delante
<danielmato> haga virusuy 
<danielmato> les cuento que para variar sigo haciendo experimentos, volvi a gnome 3 con natty y anda mejor
<danielmato> pero no es lo único, si tenés el idioma en inglés, anda unity y gnome 3 sin problemas
<danielmato> en español te salen acentos raros, asi que tenes que elegir, uno y otro
<virusuy> update mediante, no se notaron cambios a primera vista
<virusuy> se que soluciona unos bugs lindos, pero no los vi todavia
<virusuy> igual, todo update +1
<pcapeluto> sin ser el shell... gnome3 tiene novedades?
<danielmato> no, no tiene muchas novedades, salvo que me va mas fluido el sistema
<PabloRubianes> lo que vi es que ya hay un api para el launcher
<PabloRubianes> no se para que pero hay una power Users Unity guide
<pcapeluto> y eso?
<PabloRubianes> busquen el blog de jorge Castro
<PabloRubianes> el programador de canonical
<pcapeluto> uh si
<pcapeluto> esta salao
<danielmato> hay un par de juguetes para probar, y se que hay un proyecto para hacer unos agregados, pero esta todo muy verde
<danielmato> se supone que para setiembre sale la 3.2 y que ahi si va a haber muchas novedades
<danielmato> cambiar temas y todo eso, adwaita es una patada en los gobelins...
<pcapeluto> Hay mil cosas que deben hacerse a mano aún
<pcapeluto> no entendí por que apuraron el lanzamiento sin tener esas cosas básicas
<danielmato> para que los que nos metemos a probar les demos una mano, mira a los de mint, ellos siguen con gnome 2.32
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, en esta semana termino el planet en php
<danielmato> chupan lo mejor, pero no dan una mano probando nada...
<pcapeluto> ah bien
<pcapeluto> yo estaba viendo algunos lectores de RSS para embeber en ese Template
<pcapeluto> De última es lo que hace el planet
<pcapeluto> Me escribieron de Canonical y de UPS
<pcapeluto> Por los discos
<pcapeluto> jejej
<pcapeluto> siguen en la vuelta
<pcapeluto> UPS dice que no les mandaron la factura y UPS me dice que la semana pasada lo hicieron
<danielmato> y la aduana que dice?
<pcapeluto> La Aduana dice que sin una factura más detallada no entrega nada
<pcapeluto> Pah mi que no me creen que es Software Gratuito
<danielmato> si es gratis no muerden nada...
<pcapeluto> Es una verguenza, con suerte los tenemos para cuando salga el 11.10
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJa
<danielmato> o el 12.04
<pcapeluto> Huuu el LTS, eso si que va a estar bueno, andá a saber que cosas traen
<PabloRubianes> o pa cuando se sepa que paso con forlan
<pcapeluto> Ha... por alguna parte leí que el 11.10 traería una herramienta para crear la distro personalizada
<danielmato> deja, mejor no hablar de forlan
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno ya vuelvo.. la comida no puede esperar
<danielmato> distro personalizada cuando quieran, yo uso remastersys
<danielmato> bon apettit PabloRubianes 
<pcapeluto> Buen provecho
<pcapeluto> Si si... remastersys y hay otras
<danielmato> uck
<pcapeluto> pero parece que quieren incluir la herramienta en el sistema
<danielmato> ubuntu customization kit
<pcapeluto> no pude leer cual era
<danielmato> eso estaria fantabulosamente ultrafantastico
<pcapeluto> Creo que es una de las cosas que hablaron en el UDS
<danielmato> no paran esos chicos locos
<pcapeluto> Si... pero Ubuntu no Innova
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJA
<pcapeluto> Vieron que iCloud de Apple es lo mismo que UbuntuOne?
<danielmato> si, pero con azure y amazon 
<danielmato> ya no saben como robarle la plata a la gente, y la gente no sabe como hacer para dejarse afanar
<pcapeluto> Espacio en Internet, compra de música, almacenamiento de contactos y streaing
<iznogud> guenas noches tarde gente
<pcapeluto> Si... usa a Microsoft y Amazon para el servicio
<pcapeluto> Que tal iznogud?
<danielmato> si pero si le decis a un fanboy de apple que ubuntu lo tuvo primero, te arranca la piel con las uñas...
<iznogud> saludos a la barra
<danielmato> opa, aparecio iznogud 
<danielmato> saludos
<iznogud> shhhh no levante la liebere
<pcapeluto> Lo que me molestó es que el servicio de ubuntu no fue promocionado, al iCloud lo tienen como la super novedad exclusiva y genial de Apple
<danielmato> estan los fanboys de por medio, y a esos giles se les saca muuuuuucha plata
<virusuy> hablando d icloud
<virusuy> se viene jucio,
<virusuy> ya existia ese nombre
<pcapeluto> si... era otra cosa además
<pcapeluto> pero eso lo arreglan con $$$
<pcapeluto> Apple puede
<danielmato> hasta que se quede sin plata para arreglar demandas...
<PabloRubianes> volvi...
<danielmato> comiste o te inyectaron la comida???
<invitado> hola!
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, maso
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> ahora soy yo :)
<pcapeluto> Que tal EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<iznogud> hola eduardo
<iznogud> a bueno
<pcapeluto> Ya comiste PabloRubianes? lo tiró che... 
<EduardoR> cual es el tema de la noche?
<iznogud> ahora comen todos los dias che?
<PabloRubianes> jaja si 
<danielmato> aca no... no toca todos los dias
<iznogud> aqui ni ahi
<iznogud> hoy tengo jornada de ayuno
<pcapeluto> El tema de hoy.... Las aguas de Arapey y la iglesia católica, mito y realidad de los curas en áreas termales 
<virusuy> poa
<virusuy> pero antes discutimos
<danielmato> a la pipetua
<virusuy> el vigote de don ramon, verdad o falacia?
<virusuy> yo dije qu era todo chuco
<PabloRubianes> opa!!! pude traer unos feeds al nuevo planet!!!!
<pcapeluto> El pan... es pagnifique?
<danielmato> hay fotos que muestran que es mentira, el bigote de ron damón, era falso
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo unico que por ahora vamos a tener que editar el config a mano para agregar blogs
<pcapeluto> Eso podemos manejarlo luego desde la base de datos
<virusuy> mama se porto, mamaestapresa?
<pcapeluto> con un mini formulario
<pcapeluto> Es lo de menos eso
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si ahora para hacerlo mas rapido lo hice asi
<pcapeluto> si si.... está bien
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que no hay que dejar libre el ingreso al planet
<pcapeluto> lo que importa es que por el momento sea funcional
<pcapeluto> como que libre?
<PabloRubianes> aunque es mas burocratico, un mail al consejo me parece mejor
<PabloRubianes> para cuidar el contenido
<pcapeluto> Ah... NO hay que dejar libre
<pcapeluto> si claro... el contenido lo manejamos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> digamos que con todos los cambios en los locos y el sitio de LoCos que van a hacer no podemos tener cosas que esten mal 
<pcapeluto> tube leyendo.... están modificando ese tema de los sitios LoCOs verdad?
<iznogud> cual es el problem nosotros lo manejamos a nuestra mannera
<pcapeluto> Nosotros venimos bastante bien con el nuevo portal
<iznogud> hasta ahora anduvo bastante bien o no?
<pcapeluto> Venimos bien... y las nuevas modificaciones le agregaron bastante funcionalidad
<PabloRubianes> si venimos barbaro
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver cuando quedamos en 1.0
<julin> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> opa todo el consejo junto
<pcapeluto> Opaaaa Julin
<pcapeluto> Como anda?
<danielmato> ah bueno, estamos todos
<danielmato> julin, buenas noches
<julin> como estan, disculpen que he estado medio ocupado pero siempre estoy aunque no me vean ja
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<pcapeluto> Jajajajja
<pcapeluto> no hay problema
<pcapeluto> Viste como está quedando el portal Julin?
<pcapeluto> Tenemos que definir bien como vamos a hacer el reparto de CD's
<julin> esta muy bueno el portal
<julin> si
<iznogud> reparto dijeron???
<julin> me parece muy a tono
<iznogud> yo me anoto... de que es '???
<julin> que cds tenemos?
<EduardoR> al fin lo subieron!!!
<pcapeluto> Tenemos los del 11.04
<pcapeluto> bueno.... casi
<julin> creo que deberiamos repartirlos en algun evento y darlos en algun lugar que permita hacer un poco de ruido mediante alguna movida
<julin> ah
<pcapeluto> Vienen 250
<julin> bien
<pcapeluto> En el portal tenemos un formulario para hacer el pedido
<pcapeluto> aún no está activo porque no di acceso a la base de datos
<pcapeluto> pero cuando lo hagamos la gente va a poder solicitarlos
<pcapeluto> podríamos hacer una apertura de solicitudes previo a los eventos
<EduardoR> Aviso: en Extensión Cultura, fueron personas a buscar CD de Ubuntu
<EduardoR> se le dió copias
<pcapeluto> o podemos hacer entrega de un paquete de X cd's a centros de distribución en todo el país
<EduardoR> en el MNAV tambien
<EduardoR> +1 por centros de distribución
<pcapeluto> En el formulario la gente pone de que departamento y barrio es, podemos usar esa info para notificarle el lugar de retiro
<pcapeluto> y notificarle al centro de distribución que tiene un pedido
<EduardoR> de todas formas hay lugares que pueden concentrar mas, como el Centro, no?
<iznogud> tenemos algun evento programado???
<EduardoR> buena pregunta
<pcapeluto> por ahora no
<iznogud> planificar algo puede ser?
<pcapeluto> Algo con comida de por medio
<PabloRubianes> si el proximo es juntada a comer nomas no?
<iznogud> se escuchan ideas
<iznogud> seria bueno
<iznogud> me anoto 
<PabloRubianes> una cosa que casi estamos todos 
<PabloRubianes> yo propuse el dia de launchpad, que se hicieran elecciones anticipadas
<PabloRubianes> para darle mas tiempo al nuevo consejo para trabajar en eventos y esas cosas
<iznogud> ????
<PabloRubianes> aparte la ultima eleccion no fue tal...
<iznogud> tas con problemas de pareja???'!!!!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> para nada por?
<EduardoR> narval a la plancha, suricata en escabeche, .... pero el ocelote es dificil de cazar...
<iznogud> me parece que el tema elecciones es secundario (no descartable<<<<9
<iznogud> las elecciones deberiamos programarlas y hacerlas con bastante tiempo 
<iznogud> para dar oportunidades a tyodos 
<iznogud> pero no me parece sea el problema que tengamos
<iznogud> hoy
<PabloRubianes> si yo lo que digo que como son en setiembre despues octubre se te viene arriba y ya es el lanzamiento
<iznogud> no sabia que teniamos una fecha cierta para elecciones (tipo 27 de noviembre)
<iznogud> jejeje
<danielmato> deberiamos
<iznogud> para el proximo lanzamiento capaz que podemos hhacer algo aqui
<danielmato> el tercer fin de semana de el mes que nos pongamos de acuerdo
<iznogud> pero eso seria cuestion de conversarlo con la gent de estos pagos
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, el lanzamiento en maldonado perfecto
<iznogud> me gusto lo de la comiida
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, lo que?
<iznogud> eso de la s elecciones deberiamos ttartarlo tet a tet 
<iznogud> eso del irc es muy frio (y seco>)
<PabloRubianes> lo de la comida lo podemos hacer tipo en unos fines de semana, para armarlo bien
<danielmato> estaban hablando de las elecciones, yo propongo dejar estipulada una fecha fija, tipo segundo viernes de tal mes
<iznogud> lo de la comiida es poner un dia y lugar y ver quien puede ir
<iznogud> lo conversamos en la comida
<iznogud> ojo esta bien la eleccion me parece que eso es la esencia nuestar
<iznogud> nuestra
<iznogud> pero lo conversamos de frente (opa)
<danielmato> opa
<PabloRubianes> si me parece bien lo de discutirlo, yo solo proponia que me parece que cuando es no es lo mejor
<danielmato> arreglemos lo de la comida, que lo de las elecciones no tiene apuro...
<PabloRubianes> pero no hay apuro
<iznogud> me parece que debe ser (la comida) en >Mdeo que es el lugar mas cercano a todos
<iznogud> vean ustedes 
<virusuy> yo quiero la comida en pan de azucar
<iznogud> si precisan un cocienro o ago asi me ofrezco
<iznogud> en el Cerro
<iznogud> al aire libre
<PabloRubianes> el 25?
<iznogud> virusuy ____ sos de estos pagos?
<danielmato> hace un poco de frio en esta epoca del año para hacerlo al aire libre... pero por mi esta bien
<virusuy> iznogud: ni ahi , era joda nomas
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> eso, libre, lo que sea, pero libre
<danielmato> podemos juntarnos en piriapolis...
<iznogud> si el 25 puede ser
<iznogud> hay que tirar una feca y ver
<iznogud> luego conseguir lugar
<PabloRubianes> Offtopic: alguien sabe la diferencia entre AGPL y GPL?
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, lugar va a ser en un lugar de comidas...
<EduardoR> creo que offtopic es lo de la comida, 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso es cominitario
<iznogud> perdon agpl ??? 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<iznogud> la commida en ningun lugar  es offtopic
<danielmato> clap clap clap clap... aplausos de pie para iznogud
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: http://edulix.wordpress.com/2008/05/17/licencia-gpl-vs-aplicaciones-web-agpl/
<nacho> hola, buenas noches
<danielmato> hola nacho
<iznogud> que tal nacho
<nacho> bien bien, muchas gracias...aca integrandome de a poco...
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, gracias
<nacho> EduardoR: hace un tiempo me dijeron que vendias stickers o pegotines de ubuntu...puede ser?
<virusuy> bienvenido nacho 
<nacho> gracias virusuy
<iznogud> oy la bolsa cerro en alza
<iznogud> pegotines 14,69
<iznogud> stickers (por tener nombre yanqui) 27.01
<EduardoR> los plastificados, un poco mas por el precio del petróleo...
<iznogud> lo que quieras 
<nacho> bo pero el dolar bajo
<EduardoR> si, los tengo
<nacho> me estas cagando
<pcapeluto> Como lo veo yo AGPL es más restrictiva aún que la GPL
<iznogud> Debo escribir sin faltas HOY hoy Hoy HOY hoy hoy (una carilla
<danielmato> iznogud, una carilla y con letra caligrafica
<nacho> EduardoR me decis donde los puedo pasar a comprar? tenes alguno para mostrarme? la verdad que intente comprar en la web de ubuntu pero son un poco caros para unos pegotines
<iznogud> y con la mano izquierda atada a la cintura
<virusuy> bueh, me fui al sobre
<virusuy> me conecto desde alla, pero en fedora :-P
<danielmato> eso, eso, y un morocha con latig... a no eso es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, la aglp es para aplicaciones web que te tienen que dar el codigo
<EduardoR> podés pasar por el mnav? (mnav.gub.uy)
<pcapeluto> Cuando una licencia "Obliga" a algo... no me parece que sea del todo libre
<iznogud> toy mirando a Negro Goncalvez hablando de sus pequeñas hazañas en un cuadrito llamado peñarol asi que me voy 
<pcapeluto> Nos vemos iznogud
<iznogud> me avisan donde tengo que r a cocinar 
<danielmato> vaya a ver el fulbo vaya
<danielmato> saludos iznogud 
<pcapeluto> no tomes frío
<iznogud> o comer mejor
<nacho> si, puedo...me dejarias tu mail? asi te aviso con tiempo?
<iznogud> salud gente sigan siempre asi
<EduardoR> me gusto el lanzamiento en maldonado :)
<iznogud> lo veremos 
<iznogud> despues les cuento
<iznogud> tamanana
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes, es muy lindo lo de la AGPL, pero libre libre es BSD que te deja incluso cerrar el código del software derivado
<pcapeluto> Hacé lo que quieras
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, claro
<pcapeluto> El Taliban que publicó ese artículo es justamente eso... un Taliban
<EduardoR> lo mejor es que si modificás el fuente, es tuyo, no importa la licencia
<pcapeluto> Peor que Richard... al punto que le dice vendido a RMS jajajja
<pcapeluto> Pero el copyright original tiene que mantenerse
<EduardoR> nunca lo dicen, pero la licencia es SOLO para terceros
<EduardoR> cualquier modificación para vos mismo, no necesitás licencia, porque sos el proietario
<PabloRubianes> algun link de feed que pueda usar???
<PabloRubianes> no tengo ganas de buscar
<EduardoR> de que cosa?
<EduardoR> http://www.mnav.gub.uy/rss.php :)
<pcapeluto> http://feeds.feedburner.com/NovatillaenApuros
<EduardoR> sería mas bien: http://feeds.feedburner.com/NovatillaenApuros?format=xml
<pcapeluto> no
<pcapeluto> no se me canta
<EduardoR> El Director del Centro de Diseño, planteó que se creara una materia de diseño de interfaces para software
<EduardoR> Educass propuso integrarse a algun equipo de desarrollo existente, libre
<EduardoR> que piensan?
<PabloRubianes> bueno habemos planetus backendus!
<danielmato> yo doy una mano con la documentacion, o con los audiovisuales
<PabloRubianes> ahora solo falta que encaje eso en el que hay y listo el pollo
<EduardoR> querés mas feeds?
<EduardoR> como hacemos para rejuntarlos? 
<EduardoR> yo te consigo un montón 
<EduardoR> pregunta de peresozo, y donde está eso?
<PabloRubianes> no ya probe que anda...
<PabloRubianes> ahora tengo que arreglar el tema visual y lo tiramos
<EduardoR> bueno, para el definitivo
<EduardoR> en el sitio de desarrollo?
<PabloRubianes> espero que entre ma;ana y pasado tenerlo pronto
<pcapeluto> si querés podemos generar un proyecto nuevo junto al del web
<pcapeluto> así se desarrollan de manea separada y se integran luego
<pcapeluto> Que bueno lo del diseño de interfases
<EduardoR> si, yo estoy asombrado tambien , jaja
<pcapeluto> y para cuando tiene alguna idea de arrancar?
<EduardoR> otro proyecto para agregar feeds, no es un poco exagerado?
<pcapeluto> Es un Planet...
<EduardoR> pero te referis a crear un proyecto para el desarrollo del lector de feeds, no la lista de feeds, verdad?
<EduardoR> Bienvenido Triviox!
<danielmato> bueno gente me toco ir a dormir...
<Triviox> como estás EduardoR
<pcapeluto> Claro....
<Triviox> nos vemos daniel, que descanses..
<danielmato> mañana de noche me doy una vueltita...
<Triviox> buenas a el resto que ande no dormido en la sala :)
<danielmato> saludos Triviox 
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos, y nos estamos charlando
<pcapeluto> El Planet lo que hace es leer los feeds de los blogs y genera la página con esas publicaciones
<danielmato> no nos olvidemos de organizar el evento de este mes...
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<danielmato> saludos
<EduardoR> PAbloRubianes, si podés poné: http://feeds.feedburner.com/Penguspy?format=xml
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, queria unos para probar si traia algo... pero la lista la vamos a armar cuando salga
<PabloRubianes> toy con el tema que quede cada cosa donde va...
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> tendré que apuntar en algun lado
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-15
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> ahora contame la historia
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes_⟿ ping
<PabloRubianes_> magu42, saludos
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> me agarraste con las manos en el codigo del planet
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> estoy terminando el nuevo backend
<PabloRubianes> asi anda en nuestro servidor
<magu42> a ver si me podes ayudar con algo
<PabloRubianes> dale
<magu42> hace horas que ando en vueltas
<magu42> se me desaparecio labarra de herrramientas del xchat
<magu42> ya lo desinstale 10 veces
<magu42> la barra de arriba 
<magu42> no se me ocurre nada más y google no me ha ayudado en ésta  :-(
<manugares> hola gente todo bien?
<magu42> hola manugares 
<PabloRubianes> cual barrita? la que tiene el topic?
<PabloRubianes> hola manugares 
<PabloRubianes> o el menu de archivo editar y eso
<magu42> el menu de archivo editar  y eso
<magu42> el menu de xchat ver  servidor configuracion ventana ayuda
<PabloRubianes> pera un seg
<PabloRubianes> reiniciaste?
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<magu42> si reincie  
<magu42> dale
<magu42> sigo googleando como corresponde  :-)
<PabloRubianes> que raro... aparte vos estas en 10.04
<magu42> nop
<magu42> squeeze
<PabloRubianes> no se te habra colado el repositorio de global menu?
<magu42> en 10.04 no hay problema y en mi otro squeeze tampoco
<magu42> no uso repositorios que no sean oficiales en cada version ( malas experiencias anteriores)
<magu420> en este me anda normal y es squeeze también
<magu42> ya le mandé un dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a  por las dudas y nada
<PabloRubianes> es rarisimo, no podes resetear el x
<PabloRubianes> porque eso es problema de x
<PabloRubianes> o de gtk
<magu42> para mi si ,  es problema de x
<PabloRubianes> los otros programas te andan bien
<magu42> como reseteo las x
<magu42> si los otros bien ,todos
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ni idea...
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> y bue   gracias PabloRubianes , seguiré googleando a ver si encuentro algo
<PabloRubianes> ahora me fijo, no buscaste por xchat? capaz que es un bug
<magu42> pero no es problema de xchat , seguro ,  algo le pasó a éste con la intel onboard  , creo
<magu42> me late algo con las x´s
<PabloRubianes> que bajon
<magu42> me quedó medio invalido el xhcat pero con los comandos sale casi todo
<magu42> xchat*
<magu42> menos entrar a otro servidor, pero eso no me jode 
<PabloRubianes> y si lo desinstalas con purge?
<PabloRubianes> o con el otro nunca me acuerdo cual es el que te borra hasta las dependecias que nadie usa
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<magu42> lo hize pero no estoy seguro que correctamente porque al reinstalar estaba la configuracion igual
<magu42> apt-get remove --purge xchat?
<magu42> la verdad que es raro,, años con el xchat y jamás un problema , para mi que es algo en el SO
<magu42> holas SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> magu42, saludos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<magu42> voy a probar algo.....
<magu420> igual sigo acá
<PabloRubianes> magu42 si lo borraste pero la configuracion quedo no se hizo el purge
<PabloRubianes> creo que es apt-get purge xchat
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> ...
<magu420> eso me temo
<magu420> siempre tengo la duda con los guiones
<PabloRubianes> el synaptics lo podes hacer sin saber el comando
<PabloRubianes> sino buscalo en el man de apt
<magu420> lo desinstalé completamente de ahi  y nada
<PabloRubianes> como y vuelvo...
<magu420> dale
<magu420> buen provecho
<cualquiera> buenas noches empezó la reunión?
<cualquiera> hola magu42 
<magu420> cualquiera, reunion oficialmente hablando son los lunes
<magu42> cualquiera⟿ hola
<cualquiera> ah
<cualquiera> hola com estas 
<PabloRubianes> sigue diciendo martes?
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<magu42> pero siempre hay alguien acá
<PabloRubianes> las reuniones son los lunes
<magu42> no,  dice lunes
<magu42> creo
<PabloRubianes> los demas dias son sociales o de ayuda
<cualquiera> es que entre hace tiempo y decia martes hoy no me fije
<cualquiera> como se instala age of empires en windows 8 beta?
<magu42> cualquiera⟿ siempre hay alguien , a veces más a veces menos
<magu42> uhhhhhhhh   ahi vamos
<cualquiera> jajajaja
<cualquiera> no puedo jajaja
<cualquiera> no soy tan malo
<cualquiera> para ahcer esto de trollear jaja
<cualquiera> libertacharrua a tus ordenes
<magu42> jajaja
<cualquiera> libertcharrua
<magu42> ta que te pa..
<cualquiera> no pude seguir 
<magu42> cambie de nick joven!!
<magu42> buenas noches sr  libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como le va don magu42 
<libertcharrua> don PabloRubianes 
<libertcharrua> que dice
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, como anda?
<magu42> aqui me ando
<PabloRubianes> acabo de terminar el planet!!!
<libertcharrua> ca por instalar age of empires
<PabloRubianes> che sus blogs?
<magu42> ??
<libertcharrua> juegazo moderno lo último de lo último
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ahora cada uno va a tener su blog y por feed en la pagina de ubuntu uy va a salir
<libertcharrua> los blogs de quien ya hablando en serio
<magu42> ahh  no sabia como iba a ser , ta bueno
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si por planet asi tenemos menos peso en la base de datos
<magu42> no me queda muy claro por que
<magu42> ahhhh
<PabloRubianes> aparte como hice el planet cada vez que cargas el navegador te va a traer el planet armado en el momento para vos...
<magu42> estaba leyendo el log de ayer ,  que le pasa a iznogud ,cada vez que vos hablas de las elecciones anticipadas??
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<PabloRubianes> me parecio medio raro
<magu42> que raro
<magu42> es la segunda vez
<PabloRubianes> no quiero que paresca que lo quiero sacar...
<magu42> a mi personalmete me da igual, pero me llama la atencion
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ya casi está pareciendo 
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parecio que ya que no hubo eleccion el a;o pasado, y que esta mal que sean en setiembre por la fiesta lanzamiento en octubre
<PabloRubianes> mejor que fueran tipo en julio
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<magu42> yo entiendo porque lo decis , no entiendo porque siempre salta jaja
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<magu42> que raro, pero bué ,  igual pienso que eso lo deberian hablar solo los del consejo actual en un canal aparte
<PabloRubianes> pero no me parece que sea para hablarlo aparte no es nada del otro mundo
<magu42> ya sé
<PabloRubianes> aparte si no sale no sale... tampoco es la muerte de nadie
<magu42> pero mejor los del consejo actual, sino puede parecer otra cos
<magu42> cosa*
<PabloRubianes> si igual hace meses que no nos juntamos los 5
<magu42> está medio desperdigado el consejo, visto de afuera no parece un bloque como debería , creo
<magu42> igual hasta ahora há funcionado bien , como está
<magu42> pero son 3 y deberian ser 5  :-)
<magu42> sarcarsm off
<PabloRubianes> magu42, +1
<magu42> jeje  hoy ando de vuelo, como dice la guaranga de mi hija
<libertcharrua> eso justamente es una comisión de barrio
<libertcharrua> o fomento
<magu42> claro libertcharrua , pero si no vas , no votás ...  se entiende?
<libertcharrua> che pero un 75% activo es bueno
<magu42> si
<magu42> libertcharrua_⟿ no sabe ni quien es yá
<libertcharrua> es que estaba en la pagina de ubuntu por ese irc salia
<libertcharrua> ahora ionstale xchat
<libertcharrua> es que la macanee anoche en debian
<libertcharrua> instalado los drivers 
<libertcharrua> nvidia
<libertcharrua> ahora ay no se puede como yop lo hacia
<magu42> yo igual , que te paso en debian con xchat?
<libertcharrua> no que no pude entrar a debian directamente
<magu42> yo perdí la barra de herramientsas de arriba y no sé que más hacer
<libertcharrua> ahora e smas facil instalar los dichosos drivers en squeeze
<libertcharrua> pero n o lo sabia asi que lo hize como lo hacia antes y asi me fue me parpadaeaba la pantalla de loguin digamos
<libertcharrua> no podia entrar a las tty
<libertcharrua> como que perdiste la borraste?
<magu42> no tenias que instalar el driver sin las x´s ?
<libertcharrua> ese sistema ya no funca
<magu42> no borre nada , desaparecio 
<magu42> ah que macana
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, 75 es 3 de 4
<libertcharrua> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e4N9Wu8VfLeYbRF9eLGq2IVT_kQCWnw7VNFbXN3ahU4/edit?hl=en_US
<PabloRubianes> 3 de 5 es 60
<libertcharrua> ahora se hace asi magu42 
<libertcharrua> al menos en amd64
<magu42> el ingeniero quedó haciendo calculos jajaj  no puede con su genio!!!
<libertcharrua> bueno mas de  50 hay qorum
<PabloRubianes> jaja no estaba aprontando el commit del planet para subirlo a Launchpad
<magu42> y te esplotó un ojo con el calculo de libertcharrua 
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> ahora se instala desde repositorios facilmente magu42 
<libertcharrua> es que lo mio fue por arribita
<magu42> tomá, que lo tiró al debian ese!!
<libertcharrua> yo soy romantico escribidor de historias 
<libertcharrua> soy otra clase de nerd no como uds tecnócratas
<libertcharrua> obvio que cambiando aptitude por apt-get
<magu42> habia clases de nerds??   esto se está diversificando demasiado!!
<libertcharrua> con aptitude eh tenido mañlas experiencia
<libertcharrua> estan los intelectuales, los geeks, y supongo habra mas 
<libertcharrua> los linuxeros
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> esos son los peores!
<libertcharrua> descubri que es-debian no es tan mala página
<libertcharrua> solo hay que evitar el foro 
<magu42> bue!!!
<libertcharrua> la wiki y los blogs estan buenos
<magu42> ahhhh  cierto
<libertcharrua> el foro es loq ue no sirve para nada ahí
<magu42> lleno de debianeros
<libertcharrua> de o me di cuenta hoy
<libertcharrua> de talibanes debianeros 
<libertcharrua> requiem
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> buenas
<libertcharrua> buenas noches virusuy 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ como andas
<virusuy> magu42: petacular
<virusuy> leyendo algunos blogs y por escribir una nueva entrada en el mio
<magu42> me aguantás una pregunta de las que no están en google .-)
<magu42> huyó  jaja
<magu42> que loco , si abro xchat como root , si tengo la barra superior , que habré hecho!!!!
<libertcharrua> magu42, 
<libertcharrua> pruenba hacer f9
<magu42> libertcharrua
<magu42> ah
<libertcharrua> cuando estes como usuario normal
<magu42> ME QUIERO MATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<libertcharrua> :)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> vuelvi a la acción muajajjaajja
<magu42> decime porque me perdi cuatro horas investigando y era f9 
<magu42> que hace el f9 ?
<libertcharrua> loq ue hice fue reproducir el problema o seaquete la barra al quitarla salió un cartel
<libertcharrua> quedecia para restaurarla
<libertcharrua> presione f9
<libertcharrua> que hará ni idea
<magu42> no te puedeo creeeeeer!!
<magu42> gracias libertcharrua !!!
<libertcharrua> por lo pronto hace desaparecer la barra superior
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ya sé  cuando fue!!!   cuando puse el tilda y el guake en f10 y f 12 para que quedaran juntos
<magu42> y ahi le erré al teclazo
<magu42> desde la 8 pm dando vueltas con eso , desinstalando xchat e instalando de todas las maneras que conozco!
<PabloRubianes> publicado el planet
<PabloRubianes> opa encontraste!!
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ leiste mas arriba mi problema del panel que solucionó libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> viste era mejor tilda
<magu42> eso , jajaa
<magu42> que bol.....
 * magu42 juega con el f9 a ver que mas hace por ahi
<PabloRubianes> jjja
<PabloRubianes> viste que por lo menos linux es mas divertido... anda a hacer eso en windows
<magu42> y como vas a saber eso!!!  con razon no estaba en google
<magu42> eso es seguro !!!
<magu42> bueno , el planet , donde está?
<libertcharrua> jajjajaa
 * magu420 el ezquizofrenico se curó
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no me aclaro con lo del planet
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ahora en launchpad para terminar de cargar los feeds y ponerlo donde esta el de ahora http://planet.ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> solo tenes que hacete un blog ahora
<magu42> ahhh  listo.
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ grax
<PabloRubianes> de nada
<PabloRubianes> bueno me despido por hoy... saludo!
<PabloRubianes> nos escribimos
 * magu42 se va a dormir pensando en el F9
<magu42> buenas noches libertcharrua 
<magu42> buenas  gente !!!
<Glider> Irssi::command(sprintf('nick User%d', rand(1000)+1));
<Glider> sorry
<yop> hola
<yop> hola
<yop> alguien probo la alpha 1 de ubuntu 11.10?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-16
<libertcharrua> que macana está nublado no se puedo ver el clipse
<libertcharrua> eclipse
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no es de peñarol
<libertcharrua> que??
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> juega peñarol hoy?
<magu42> no tenés ni idea?
<libertcharrua> todos comentaban eso hoy jeje
<magu42> sos peor que yo!!
<magu42> y eso es mucho decit
<libertcharrua> que si los de nacional son hinchas del santos ahora
<magu42> decir
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> pero la verdad cero bola al futbol jejej
<libertcharrua> bien y tu magu42 
<magu42> bien de bien 
<libertcharrua> hoy renuncié testigos presentes 
<magu42> yo de football ni ahi , pero me entero
<libertcharrua> un trámite para renunciar jjajaja
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> el viernes empezas en el otro?
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> uqieren que empieze mañana de tarde pero no puedo
<magu42> no les gustó que renunciaras de golpe?
<libertcharrua> tengo una entrevista para otro trabajo jajaja 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no tiene limite!!!!
<libertcharrua> no pasa nad les avise el sabado
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> el otro es del mismo rubro?
<libertcharrua> pedi mañanmatrabajar de mañana me dijeron que no se podia bueno me voy hoy entonces jjaja
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> el otro ni idea que es pero dicen que pagan bien
<libertcharrua> agroland
<magu42> agroland=agrotierra
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> no se quehace agroland por que los que trabajan ahi son diversos oficios y profesiones
<libertcharrua> hay pintores, cocineros de todo
<magu42> usarán software para algo
<libertcharrua> supongo que si
<libertcharrua> jejeje 
<magu42> pero para que te presentaste ahi?
<magu42> para que tarea?
<libertcharrua> mañana entrego el formulario que te dan par solicitar empleo con ellos
<libertcharrua> en el momento de entregarlo ya te hacen la entrevista primaria
<magu42> ahhh  o sea pa´cualquier cosa
<libertcharrua> y ahí vere primero a ver que dice el tipo jajajaja
<libertcharrua> voy a voquear con  linux jajjaa
<libertcharrua> total que pierdo
<magu42> vos decile que sos el uno en informatica!!
<magu42> y despues vemos
<libertcharrua> y si pa lo demas esta google
<magu42> servidores virusuy ,,  programacion  pablo R
<magu42> y lo demás google
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> jajaja
<libertcharrua> ahi en ta-ta loq ue veo hacian en oficina era imprimir carteles
<libertcharrua> y lo otro seria guardar datpos de lo que entra y sale
<libertcharrua> y cambiar precios 
<libertcharrua> me animo a hacerlo
<magu42> vos cualqier cosa...  lo voy a estudiar.....  mañana le digo que es lo mejor ,,  y vos de noche meta google
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> no hay mañana
<libertcharrua> la tercer semana de cada mes biene el señor
<magu42> me refiero despues de que entres 
<libertcharrua> entrega los formularios y recibe los que ya entregó 
<libertcharrua> aaah ya entendi 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> el lema es ,,,,,   soy informatico.......  lo voy a estudiar y le doy un informe
<libertcharrua> esto debe ser una complicacion en le sys-log metástico de endormfina primaria lo estudio y mañna le digo
<magu42> jjajajajaja
<magu42> eso!!!!!
<magu42> y lo grueso ya lo sabés 
<magu42> asi que vamo arriba libertcharrua !!!!
<libertcharrua> aceite de oliva parece que hacen
<libertcharrua> aceite almendras y miel
<libertcharrua> ah y otros frutos ecos
<libertcharrua> hum aca serca hay una escuela de apicultura interesante tenerlo en cuneta
<magu42> o sea sistema informatico tienen seguro
<magu42> supe ser apicultor algunos años
<libertcharrua> y com te llevaron las abejitas
<magu42> no les daba mucha bola . las tenia porque me dedicaba al la semilla fina
<libertcharrua> producias para vender
<magu42> trebol rojo 
<libertcharrua> aja praderas
<magu42> sip
<magu42> hasta que apareció el INASE  y me dejó fuera de concurso
<libertcharrua> ese es el canadiense? o sea mi tio compro trebol canadiense una vez
<magu42> con 5000 kg de semilla para meterme donde no me dá el sol
<libertcharrua> por que el otro era ams barato pero lleno de yuyos decia el
<libertcharrua> uuuuuuh
<magu42> el mio era 97% puro
<magu42> lo limpiaba yo con mis maquinas , hechas por mi
<libertcharrua> ah espera tu generabas la semillla?
<libertcharrua> pense que cultibavas pradera
<magu42> claro
<magu42> era semillerista
<magu42> todavia tengo las maquinas
<magu42> de limpieza
<libertcharrua> y te hiciste una maquina para clasificar la semilla
<libertcharrua> no pinto patentar ninguna?
<magu42> la cosechadora la vendi hace años , se estaba pudiriendo
<magu42> noooo  eso es otra cosa!!   genetica
<magu42> yo era solo un productor
<libertcharrua> me referia a las maquinas si las ahcias tu capaz habais inventado una nueva
<magu42> ahhhh  no no
<magu42> todo copiado de libros
<magu42> o del prado , que iba a sacar fotos :-)
<libertcharrua> ingenieria inversa digamos
<magu42> las calsificadoras están inventadas todas , muchas de las cuales no podría repicar
<libertcharrua> psss eso nunca detuvo a bill gates jajja
<magu42> ingieneria directa de choreo  jaja
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> uhhhhh  replicar*
<libertcharrua> y después que hiciste... con tu vida no con la semilla 
<magu42> me dedique al zapallo
<magu42> y ahora tengo una medianeria con otra gente ,,,  ellos trabajan, y si les va bien , a mi tambien
<libertcharrua> uf todo en la tierra
<magu42> y si les va mal , me como las uñas
<libertcharrua> esta muy baja che hay que agacharse
<magu42> pero son mejores productores que yó por lejos
<libertcharrua> y tu quie haces vendes lo que ellos hacen?
<libertcharrua> entiendo eres el intermediario
<magu42> no , ellos hacen forraje para su tambo y yó voy un tanto
<magu42> yo soy el arrendatario de la tierra y hago la medianeria con ellos 
<magu42> son cosas muy comunes en el medio rural
<magu42> en realidad no hago un nada, me llevó 20 años llegar a eso:-)
<libertcharrua> bien jajja
<libertcharrua> eres mi idolo desde ya
<libertcharrua> ganaras menos que billy pero el tiene que ir a la oficina
<magu42> despues de que me rompi el alma , perdi parter dela vista que rompi el esternon y un brazo con lla patada de una vaca  Aprendí como era la cosa
<libertcharrua> paah 
<magu42> despues de que me rompi el alma , perdi parte de la vista.  me rompi el esternón y un brazo con la patada de una vaca  Aprendí como era la cosa
<magu42> ahora está mejor  jaja
<libertcharrua> pero te pateo o te piso la vaca para romperte el esternmon debe hacer caido todo el peso
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> el esternon me lo despegue levantando un tronco
<libertcharrua> so bestia
<magu42> y la vaca me fisuro el antebrazo de una patada en el tambo
<magu42> ahhh  tenia tambo 
<libertcharrua> esas cosas son para atenderlas a distancia
<magu42> toda clase de estupideces que uno hace cuando es joven e indestructible
<libertcharrua> estilo wilson sanabria suongo
<magu42> ahora con los celulares e internet ni voy
<libertcharrua> que no creo haya tocado una ubre em toda su vida
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> el padre capaz que si el no
<magu42> si habré ordeñando . hasta a mano algunos dias
<magu42> pero pocos
<libertcharrua> en los tarros auqellos de aluminio?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> pero yo tenia tanque de frio
<magu42> desde que empezé
<libertcharrua> con mi abuelo viajamos en un camión de conaprole hasta capilla de cella
<magu42> los tarros eran par urgencias , o calostro
<libertcharrua> goooooollllll 
<libertcharrua> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> El calostro es un líquido segregado por las glándulas mamarias durante el embarazo y los primeros días después del parto, compuesto por inmunoglobulinas, agua, proteínas, grasas y carbohidratos en un líquido seroso y amarillo.
<magu42> google jaj
<libertcharrua> che y  no era mejor tirarlo directamente o sirve para algo el calostro
<magu42> la leche de las recien paridas del tambo se aparta en tarros para darle a los terneros
<libertcharrua> la pitoniza wikipedia y el oráculo goolge jeje
<magu42> a todo el guachaje  no importa de la vaca que sea , sea la madre o no
<libertcharrua> ah ni ahi de dejar al ternero con su madre entonces
<magu42> nunca
<libertcharrua> malas noticias para ti soy de greenpeace y te vamos a piquetear el campo
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> por maltrato a los pob res terneros
<libertcharrua> huerfanos jeje
<magu42> nahh  ni se enteran
<magu42> y eso no es lo peor
<libertcharrua> y encima a las vacas las inseminan artificialmente
<libertcharrua> que e slo peor?
<libertcharrua> que es lo peor?
<magu42> ni bien nacen le atamos las bo,,,  con una goma especial para que se le caigan los tecticulos
<libertcharrua> hijos de su p......
<magu42> soy inseminador
<magu42> todavia tengo mi termo de 18 lts de nitrogeno
<magu42> no sé para que . pero quedó por ahi
<libertcharrua> y para el museo agrario que harán tus nietos jajja
<libertcharrua> el otro dia entre a una tienda acá en san carlos
<magu42> espero que nó    jajaja
<libertcharrua> que esta desde 1930 
<libertcharrua> de chico habia entrado con mi madre
<libertcharrua> y le dije al dueño
<magu42> bahhh en san antonio tenemos casa da Barca  desde 1887
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> esas tijeras que tiene de adoprno recuerdo haberlas visto ser usadas por su padre
<magu42> de martillo
<magu42> tijeras de martillo?
<libertcharrua> el tipo mantiene cajones muebles impecables
<libertcharrua> pah no se el padre era sastre
<libertcharrua> unas tijeras grandes y pesadas
<magu42> ahhhh no
<magu42> pensé que me decias las de esquilar
<libertcharrua> a esas las conozco
<libertcharrua> mi tio aún las usa en verano para esquilar a los perros jeje
<magu42> claro que las conocés ,, no te hagas el niño!!
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> yo vivi en san carlos che es  una ciudad chica pero ciudad 
<libertcharrua> no tengo por que conocer tpooodoooo del campo jaja
<libertcharrua> aunque visitava mucho a mi abuelo
<magu42> siiii   pero igual sabés del tema
<magu42> todo san Carlos tiene relacion con el campo de alguna manera
<libertcharrua> la CALiMa
<magu42> como todo este pais , en realidad
<magu42> calima???
<libertcharrua> compania agropecuaria limitada de maldonado
<magu42> ahhh 
<libertcharrua> no recuerdo si el li era de limitada
<magu42> igual se entiende jeje
<libertcharrua> de niños nos mandaban de deberes pasar a preguntar por calima ose antel que significaban las siglas
<libertcharrua> ahora tengo miedo de preguntar capaz ni saben
<magu42> jaja que hdp , nunca tuve que hacer eso por suerte
<magu42> es que no saben
<libertcharrua> cunado digo capaz no saben me refiero a los funcionarios de ose antel etc.. no a los niños de hoy
<magu42> si si , entendi eso  jaja
<magu42> peñarol 0 santos 0  y ahaora que pasa ?
<magu42> ahora*
<magu42> me falta virus el peñarolense
<libertcharrua> e? pense habia mnetido gol por losa gritos del vecino
<libertcharrua> fue un casi casi
<libertcharrua> hay una segunda fional creo
<libertcharrua> final*
<libertcharrua> ves comko estoy enterao
<libertcharrua> ves como estoy enterao
<magu42> ya a verigue, juegan el lunes en Brasil
<magu42> el gol fue anulado por posicion adelantada , segun me dicen
<libertcharrua> aah
<libertcharrua> demore años en entender esa regla
<magu42> yo ni la entiendo ahora . pero si es asi , así será
<magu42> ahora en un rato empieza a caer todos , a la hora de irse a dormir  jeje
<libertcharrua> jajjja
<libertcharrua> no hay caso los ams geeks son los ms futboleros
<magu42> el football !!!!
<magu42> virus debe estar en la cancha seguro
<libertcharrua> pah
<libertcharrua> con este frio
<magu42> es hincha 
<libertcharrua> es pelo.........udo
<magu42> y los otros que no aparecieron deben serlo también , o les gusta 
<libertcharrua> dieron por descontado que  no hbaria nadie aqui
<libertcharrua> los de ncaional hinchan por el santoz 
<libertcharrua> dicen .....
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> peñarol es uruguayo le guste a quien le guste
<libertcharrua> mi compañera de trabajo si jaja
<libertcharrua> dice que los d epeñaroil cunado no ganan nada desparecen los hinchas
<libertcharrua> ella es murguera y futbolera jaja
<magu42> es que te encontrás con cada elemento!!
<libertcharrua> donde
<libertcharrua> me acuerdo de zerotux fanático de peñarol y de debian
<libertcharrua> bah slackware despues jeje
<magu42> me referia a tu compañera jaja
<libertcharrua> ah si
<magu42> y zerotux ni hablar
<libertcharrua> flaaacaaa
<magu42> zerotux no es del grupo de gentoo
<libertcharrua> tiene una remera "en caso de violación esta parte va hacia arriba"
<magu42> ahh no  de linuxuruguay
<libertcharrua> no
<libertcharrua> zerotux era de culturalibredigital
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> linuxuruguayetc..
<magu42> a ese 
<magu42> desapareció
<libertcharrua> estoy convencido que en vez de sostén usa vincha
<libertcharrua> me recuerda a una galleta
<magu42> jajaja  que malvado!!
<libertcharrua> no tiene carne pero igual me la como 
<magu42> ahhhh   eso me imaginaba  jeje
<magu42> Buenas noches gente !!
<prince> hola
<prince> alguien que tenga experiencia con el playonlinux?
<prince> help
<prince> hay alguien?
<prince> hola?
<prince> quiero saber si el programa playonlinux funciona
<prince__> hola
<prince__> responder porfavor
<prince__> hola
<prince__> grrrr
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-17
<virusuy> nas noooooches
<virusuy> me voy al super a buscar proviciones
<virusuy> a la vuelta
 * libertcharrua esta destruido
<virusuy> libertcharrua: que te paso ?
<libertcharrua> gripe
<virusuy> y bueh, estamos en epoca
<libertcharrua> sim yo siempre tan a la moda
<virusuy> kajajajaja
<virusuy> yo estoy probando Fedora 1
<virusuy> 15
<libertcharrua> a mucha suerte con freidora
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> por?
<libertcharrua> yo la uso un tiempito hasta que se colgo mal
<virusuy> se?
<libertcharrua> pero nunca me lleve con fedora
<libertcharrua> soy prejuicioso
<libertcharrua> con ubuntu me paswo lo mismo y sin embargo lo amo jajja
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> yo laburo con Fedora y la verdad 10 puntos
<libertcharrua> y a debian 
<virusuy> es mas, la estoy mirando con mucho cariño, te diré
<libertcharrua> con gnome 3?
<virusuy> no, 2
<libertcharrua> ah supongo que a mi lo que se me colgo fue el gnome 3
<virusuy> Fedora 14 tengo instalado
<libertcharrua> ah bien
 * libertcharrua tiene toss y hace dos dias que no fuma
<EduardoR> hola, queda alguien?
<virusuy> EduardoR: si
<EduardoR> hola
<virusuy> todo bien
<EduardoR> justo te vi en ubuntu-es
<virusuy> ah si
<virusuy> pero no hablo ahi
<EduardoR> yo tiré una pregunta salada, je
<EduardoR> a ver si alguien se le ocurre algo
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR, virusuy..
<Triviox> como van en esta lluviosa noche?
<EduardoR> aún no caen pinguinos de punta, si asi fuera estaría contento :)
<Triviox> jaja acompañados de algún gñu tambien? :P
<EduardoR> me palmó el Unity
<EduardoR> estoy en Classic
<EduardoR> El 3D anda, pero Unity quedó solo con aplicaciones y CArpetas
<EduardoR> debería haber algun lugar para configurar/borrar configuraciones, 
<EduardoR> a ver si se restablece
<EduardoR> no encuentro nada parecido
<EduardoR> Estuve jugando 0 A.D.
<EduardoR> Anda genial en Ubuntu, lastima que es Alfa, y no se da cuenta cuando ganaste la partida
<EduardoR> es como el Age of Empires
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> como va el proyecto
<EduardoR> estoy reinstalando unity, quizás no sobrevida...
<EduardoR> viva..
<EduardoR> I'll be back...
<Triviox> como va PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos Triviox 
<Triviox> aca, pasado por agua.. cometiendo el pecado de bajar el win7 xa poder instalarle el f**king adobe premier a mi novia..
<Triviox> detesto la facultad de bellas artes, no les enseñan a ver los programas como herramientas, sino como un fin en si mismo..
<Triviox> solo enseñan algo de UNA manera ¬¬
<Triviox> pero bueno, por el resto bien; contento de saber que xa la 11.10 viene gnome3 y el kernel 3.0
<EduardoR> como saber si estoy en unity2d o 3d?
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, esperemos que el 11.10 ande bien
<Triviox> efectos de escritorio? como un intercambiador de ventana o algo asi..
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si lo instalaste vos es unity 2d
<PabloRubianes> si venia es 3
<EduardoR> el 3 se piantó
<PabloRubianes> el 2d lo tenes que bajar vos todavia
<EduardoR> el 2 lo quité
<Triviox> eso deseo pablorubianes, es la primera vez que estoy pensando en bajarme un beta..no bien se asegure una buena integracion con gnome3 me paso al oneric 
<EduardoR> todo pasó cuando puse una tarjeta 3D
<EduardoR> yo estoy probando en otro lado el Mint 11, y está perfecto
<EduardoR> Gnome 2 normal y anda todo
<EduardoR> el 11.04 me está empezando a joder
<Triviox> nvidia o ati? a mi ati no me funcionaba con los drivers privativos que me ofrecia ubuntu..es decir, apenas "funcionaba"... baje los de la pag de ati y andan re bien
<EduardoR> los driver parecen andar
<Triviox> igualmente con unity estuve 2 días creo, yo uso gnome2.32
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, siempre te podes bajar un iso y ponerlo en virtualbox
<PabloRubianes> asi no te jode el que tenes
<EduardoR> hasta que no agreguen un monton de tweaks, es como para celulares
<Triviox> si, capaz me lo bajo..
<Triviox> sigue en alfa o ya pasó a beta PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> sigue
<PabloRubianes> como dos meses mas
<EduardoR> el tema es que entro y salgo de la sesion y aunque elijo Ubuntu, es mas parecido a 2D que al 3D
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el 2d que vi no te dabas cuenta
<EduardoR> pero si desinstalo Unity, se me va TODO
<EduardoR> ese es el problema
<EduardoR> los lanzadores de Capeluto, no andan
<EduardoR> asi que es 2D
<EduardoR> pero ya dudo de todo
<EduardoR> el hecho es que quiero limpiar las configuracioes
<EduardoR> restablecer el unity 3D
<EduardoR> El comportamiento del icono de "Areas de trabajo" es distinto
<EduardoR> en 3D se escalas los 4 escritorios
<EduardoR> ahora se escala solo uno
<PabloRubianes> los lanzadores de capeluto andan...
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos en el 3d
<EduardoR> en el notebook que no tiene 3d, no andan
<EduardoR> y aqui tampoco
<EduardoR> sueno, reinicio #453, ya vuelvo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-18
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ como andas?
<magu42> como te fué hoy?
<libertcharrua> hola
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> me vino a visitar una compàñera de ta-ta  y me regalo un bonbom
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> ah y ya mepezo la de verduleria a ponerme apodos
<magu42> me referia a tu nuevo trabajo
<libertcharrua> si eso paso hoy en mi nuevo emp'leo
<magu42> ahhhh   jaja
<libertcharrua> meta ahcer chorizos
<magu42> y???  todo bien?
<magu42> estas mejor?
<libertcharrua> tood bien poco movimiento hoy
<libertcharrua> echo pelota estoy
<libertcharrua> cada 5 minutos al baño a sonarme la nariz
<magu42> uhhhhh   gripe?
<libertcharrua> refrio prepotente e insistente
<magu42> uhh que mal
<magu42> y el laburo te gusta ?
<libertcharrua> y meterse en la cámara no ayuda jajja
<libertcharrua> si ta bueno buena gente buena onda buen ambiente
<magu42> jaja   y... no
<libertcharrua> y ams plata 
<libertcharrua> 7hs y media
<magu42> mejor que donde estabas entonces
<libertcharrua> si
<magu42> bien de bien
<libertcharrua> y tambien rodeado de mujeres
<magu42> y el otro que te prensentaste?
<libertcharrua> como en ta-ta 
<magu42> mujereeeeeeeeeees
<libertcharrua> no pagan menos
<libertcharrua> solo agro
<magu42> entonces no  jeje
<libertcharrua> en el aspecto informático se muevo poco ese departamento
<libertcharrua> y logico quien va a largar jaja
<magu42> si fuera algo de informatica , igual por menos 
<magu42> menos dinero*
<libertcharrua> tomando en cunata que te llevan y traen si
<libertcharrua> pero quien se va a mover de un lugar que trabaja apretando botones
<libertcharrua> para que se de una vacante ahi hay que matar a uno
<magu42> ehhhh  y te calientan el agua pal mate???  jaja
<libertcharrua> sabes que si tomamos mate y me calienta el agua la verduilera
<magu42> o esperar que se muera accidentalmente
<magu42> uhhhh  libertcharrua está perdido!!
<libertcharrua> eh si podria darle una ayudita al accidente jejjeej
<magu42> jeje
<libertcharrua> hoy me acorde de ti magu42 
<magu42> me quedé pensando , te vino a visitar una ex compañera y  te trajo un bombom  ummmmmmmmmmmmm
<magu42> pisaste caca? en la calle
<libertcharrua> por eso de eror de capa 8 que una vez me contaste
<magu42> ahhhhhh  te acordas?
<libertcharrua> si me trajho un bombon y creo que amago darme un piquito
<magu42> siempre el error está ahi
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  arrugó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> me sorpendio y se fue enseguida
<magu42> dejaste algo mas que el trabajo alli
<libertcharrua> arrugar las pelotas busque la casa  
<libertcharrua> que es mas o menos serca pero no se donde
<magu42> busque con libertcharrua , el que quiera celeste que le cueste
<libertcharrua> jejjje
<libertcharrua> algo d cagazo me da tiene 22
<magu42> busque Don libertcharrua , el que quiera celeste que le cueste
<libertcharrua> una nena 
<magu42> es un poco joven , y ??
<magu42> ni es menor , ni vos un viejo!!!    vamo arriba libertcharrua !!!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ella vino a tu casa y te trajo un bombom , vos vuscá la suya y llevale una flor!!!  y tenemos casorio a fin de año jeje
<libertcharrua> no vino a casa fue al trabajo
<libertcharrua> si llega venir aca no estabamos chateando
<magu42> dá igual, el tema es que fué
<libertcharrua> y tu que cuentas de nuevo
<magu42> si vos la buscas (si te interesa) y le llevás una flor ,  tenemos un libertcharrua ganador 100%  jeje
<magu42> nada nuevo , aqui ando de cupido!!  
<libertcharrua> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> como se te3 da eso?
 * magu42 sigue pensando que libertcharrua arruga con la pendex  jaja
<magu42> hace mucho que estoy casado , pero supe ser de lo peor, las malas juntas vio!!
<libertcharrua> como se te da lo de cupido decia
<libertcharrua> no sea cosa seas como el angel gris de flores
<libertcharrua> personaje de dolina jajaj
<libertcharrua> que cada vez que ayudava a uno
<libertcharrua> lo secaba de por vida
<magu42> jajaja  no creo!!
 * libertcharrua se toma un café con leche
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> ta as quieto esto que casi se extraña un troll
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> se vé que los muchachos salieron , siendo viernes
<libertcharrua> no salen los sabados van a salir el viernes
<magu42> a veces los sabados son las 3 am y siguen acá
<libertcharrua> estos son geeks recuerdas
<magu42> así son los geeks 
<libertcharrua> pablorubianes depende de como lo agarre la novia jaja
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> tiene trabajo , casi ingeniero y novia ,  yá está perdido!!!  jajaja
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<libertcharrua> yo me quiero casar con el
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> juas mi amigo le dijo al otro empledo que yo era gay
<libertcharrua> y yo hoy lleve una lima de uñas
<magu42> que hdp!!
<libertcharrua> pero me olvide de hacer tyeleteatro jaja
<magu42> querrá quitar competencia entre tanto mujererio
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<libertcharrua> que atienda lo del mejor jajja
<libertcharrua> si se distrae 
<libertcharrua> .......
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> nooooo
<libertcharrua> incapaz
<magu42> ummmmmmmmm
<libertcharrua> dijerami amigo deja la cama tendida
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> vos hacé lo que te dije con la de 22 y después me contás , diga lo que quiera la gilada
<libertcharrua> meti en el lavarropas unos delantales verdes con la ropa blanca espoero no destiñan
<magu42> que diga*
<libertcharrua> si lo de la flor funciona regio 
<magu42> el lema es: "como me trajiste un bombom te traje una flor"
<magu42> te come en dos panes
<libertcharrua> cunado la encare la semana pasado me dijo que yo no le gustaba pero creo quiere hacerme lñaburar no mas jejeej
<libertcharrua> como dices tu si quiere celeste que le cueste
<magu42> sino para que fué a tu nuevo tabajo ,   pasaba por ahi???????  vamos!!!
<libertcharrua> vive serca de ahí 
<libertcharrua> no se satamente donde
<magu42> si justo , y el bombom lo encontró  en la puerta!!!
<magu42> dejate de joder libert!!!!!
<libertcharrua> ya me habia dicho vivia por ahi antes de irme de ta-ta
<libertcharrua> viste taringa que bien quedo?
 * magu42 ya no piensa que libertcharrua arruga , ahora piensa que está dormido
<magu42> si el beta 5
<magu42> estoy en él
<magu42> aunque libertcharrua le cambie de tema magu42 sigue pensando en la de 22
<libertcharrua> me revientan los memes un imbecil a quien le guste
<libertcharrua> si no te cambio tema ya no hay mas de ese tema jaja
<magu42> ?????  no entendé
<magu42> entendi*
<libertcharrua> no te preocupes no te peirdes de nada
<libertcharrua> o busca memes en taringa
<libertcharrua> si tienes curiosidad
<magu42> ahhhh  ya vi jeje
<libertcharrua> uy justo cunado me pongo taliban con los memes encuntro uno que me gusta la repu... que los parió jajja
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> es que eso de los dll me ha pasado jaja
<libertcharrua> http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/11166446/Solo-los-mejores-memes_-Elige-el-tuyo.html
<magu42> por suerte ni me acuerdo de los dll´s
<magu42> en ese estoy justo jeje
<libertcharrua> jajja a mi me gusta gamear de cunado en cuando
<magu42> todavia los estoy viendo , son un montón  jeje
<magu42> pasa que yo taringa la leo todos los dias pero solo esto   http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/
<libertcharrua> y como ves la zona linux de taringa?
<libertcharrua> yo cada vez ue quiero postear algo ya lo postearon antes jajjaja
<magu42> aca http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/  sino en categorias  Gnu y Linux
<libertcharrua> no me referia a donde esta
<libertcharrua> si no a tu opinion
<magu42> ahhh
<libertcharrua> el como vez seria un que opinas
<libertcharrua> te explico
<libertcharrua> como vez en sentido figurado 
<libertcharrua> como diciendo como lo vez 
<libertcharrua> jejje estoy al pedo sorry
<libertcharrua> la fiebre
<magu42> es un reposteo de toda la info que dan en muy linux omg ubuntu ubuntizando el planeta y otros sitios que igual leo
<libertcharrua> no se te olvide es-debian jaja
<libertcharrua> como ya te dije en es-debian yo solo los blogs y la wiki
<magu42> pero lleno de pendejos troll que no tienen nada que hacer mas que decir  windows rulz y cosas asi
<libertcharrua> o crap 
<libertcharrua> o repost
<magu42> pero a veces hay alguna info que se me escapa , no leo todoooos los sitios de linux
<magu42> y en taringa la veo a ultima hora
<magu42> si , basura hay abundante , pero bue
<libertcharrua> buneo me voy a dormir 
<libertcharrua> nas noches
<libertcharrua> que pases lindo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-06-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> holas
<libertcharrua> com le va magu42 
<magu42> hola libertcharrua , como andas?
<libertcharrua> bien
<libertcharrua> y tu que cunentas
<libertcharrua> cuentas*
<magu42> bajo agua , tremenda tormenta por acá
<libertcharrua> aca se biene
<libertcharrua> no se decide todavia
<magu42> va para ese lado como siempre , de SO a NE
<libertcharrua> ah ud esta enterado de los movimientos meteorologicos
<libertcharrua> como buen rastyreador de campaña
<libertcharrua> rastreador*
<magu42> años en campaña , se aprende mucho sobre las tormentas y como se mueven, y un vecino de 80 años hizo lo suyo  jaja
<libertcharrua> ah te enseñó y tu escuchaste
<magu42> jeje  sip
<libertcharrua> cosas que no sabemos hacer casi naides jeje
<magu42> si vivis dentro de una ciudad no podés ver 
<libertcharrua> pero podria oir a lso que saben y casi nadie hace eso de escuchar
<magu42> las tormenta se marcan en el horizonte ,mirando al SO (solo en uruguay)  son siempre pampero
<libertcharrua> eso es conocer la region el clima etc
<magu42> salvo algunos dias en noviembre que pueden venir de norte
<magu42> pero son muy raros
<libertcharrua> norte claro sur oscuro aguacero seguro
<libertcharrua> no pera
<magu42> eso mismo , pero hecho prosa
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ vos tenés nvidia pciE ?
<libertcharrua> nforce 400 no se si es pci e
<libertcharrua> pci express seria eos verdad?
<magu42> tengo ganas de comprar esta    Geforce 9500gt 
<magu42> si pciexpres
<libertcharrua> es supoerior a la que yo tengo
<magu42> s*
<magu42> es de las que hay ahora digamos
<magu42> o la 8400
<magu42> ando investigando para no meterme en problemas que no necesito
<libertcharrua> nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<libertcharrua> esa es la mia
<libertcharrua> algunos juegos no andan por ser serie 7 por ejemplo
<libertcharrua> seran hdp
<libertcharrua> pero para cosas gráficas anda biuen creo aunque deberia decirlo un profecional
<libertcharrua> bendler lo mueve fluido asi que una superior tambien lo hará
<magu42> mi problema es que wine no reconoce la onboard como 3d y no puedo meterle unos juegos de mi hija 
<magu42> intel onboard
<libertcharrua> paaah nunca quede satisfecho con las emulaciones de juegos de wine
<magu42> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<libertcharrua> lo mejor es una particion wintendo
<magu42> yo tampoco pero son juegos simples los de ella
<magu42> esta pc está libre de win por manias del dueño
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<libertcharrua> de ultima lo mejor y absolutamente perfecto para juegos es una buena consola
<libertcharrua> asi te ocupan la tv y no la pc 
<magu420> libertcharrua⟿ seguis ahi
<libertcharrua> si a la orden
<libertcharrua> en que soy bueno
<magu420> que chaparrón!!  se me cayó el 3g y despues de un /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<magu420> volvi pero con 25% de señal
<libertcharrua> yo adsl no se cuanto como tengo router no configuro nada 
<magu420> ahi subió menos mal
<libertcharrua> no se cae
<libertcharrua> y las eñal es mas o menos la misma siempre
<magu420> jaja cierto es lo mejor
<libertcharrua> a veces esta lentísima
<libertcharrua> pero en grl bien
<libertcharrua> y mejoro muchísimo el año pasado
<magu420> perotengo este 3g hace 3 años ya es costumbre 
<magu420> despues de lidiar con 8.10 con él , todo es facil ahora
<magu420> salvo alguna tormenta como ahora 
<libertcharrua> y estava soportado en 8.10? lei por esos dias que habia muchos problemas para ahcerlo andar
<magu420> hasta squeeze lo conecta solito con network manager , no como en lenny 
<magu420> habia pero se podia
<libertcharrua> mi prima contrato claro y el primer dia no pude hacerlo andar  en el "otro sistema"
<libertcharrua> peor era que no se lo habian habilitado los getones
<magu420> jaja
<libertcharrua> por que no avisan
<magu420> y vos luchando !!
<libertcharrua> jejej si como un nabo
<libertcharrua> tengo una reputacion que mantener
<magu420> jajaja
<libertcharrua> el hacker de  la cuadra jaja
<magu420> yo ni quiero saber lo que piensan mis vecinos cuando saco mis antenas por la ventana
<libertcharrua> jojojo
<magu420> aunque ahora las saco envueltas en una bolsa de nylon
<magu420> pa´disimular
<libertcharrua> "este se está comunicando con los extraterrestres" 
<libertcharrua> antenas de que?
<magu420> ummmmmmm
<magu420> 2.4 gz digamos
<libertcharrua> no entiendo ni papa
<libertcharrua> d emontevideo libre
<libertcharrua> ??
<libertcharrua> antenas de red urbana?
<magu42> algo asi pero no con montevideo libre 
<magu42> es solo un juego para mi
<magu42> digamos que si mi modem 3g se cae , tengo como salir a internet 
<magu42> por un rato
<libertcharrua> ah bien
<magu42> me divierte saber que puedo hacerlo
<magu42> y fabricar antenas es una pasión  contagiada de mi hermano que es radioaficionado de verdad
<libertcharrua> je mi brother creo que tambien es de verdad radioaficionado
<libertcharrua> al menos se gasta monton de plata en equipos
<magu42> porque de verdad decis vos
<magu42> ahhhh 
<magu42> no
<magu42> el de verdad se hace sus equipos
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> aah como el padre de un amigo que se los hacia a lampara incluso el viejo
<libertcharrua> murio ese viejo 
<libertcharrua> pero sasbia el viejo dante
<magu42> alguno tiene a lampara , sobre todo para los de mucha potencia
<magu42> los transitores de potencia de frecuencias altas valen un dineral y se rompen facil
<magu42> las lamparas aguantas mucho
<libertcharrua> entonces tu si me crees si te digo que el viejo este se habia echo un equipo a lámpara que podia oir a los aviones
<libertcharrua> o sea las transmisiones del aeropuerto
<magu42> claro , cual es el problema
<libertcharrua> que algunos me dicen que no pse puede por no se que de las microondas de noi se cunato
<magu42> no conozco las frecuencias de areopuerto . pero no es nada raro
<magu42> que bolazo
<libertcharrua> creo que la clave esta en frecuencia esa palabra
<libertcharrua> si captas la frecuencia poco importa si el equipo es a lámpara o una radio galena jajja
<magu42> una vez cuando vivia en el campo me comunicaba con mi hermano con un equipo hecho por el 
<magu42> y resulta que estabamos encima de un viper o algo asi
<magu42> que es una señal de radiofaro
<magu42> y otro radioaficionado se metio en la frecuancia y nos avisó
<magu42> nos corrimos unos HZ´s  y listo
<magu42> no habia internet como ahora para bajar todas la frecuencias y saber cuales usan quien
<magu42> hubiesemos perdido nuestras licencias por la infracción  jaja
<libertcharrua> que lo pario
<libertcharrua> mi hermano se enviava oime bien fotos por radio con otro
<libertcharrua> claro que con ayuda de la pc
<magu42> claro
<magu42> mi hermano ahora usa lo mismo , un programa de chateo por radio
<libertcharrua> le digo yo a un ex patron mio que fue "marino" 
<magu42> y usa debian , a consejo de quien?
<libertcharrua> por que no se dejan de joder y se envian la maldita foto por mail
<magu42> estequemmmmm
<libertcharrua> me dice el tipo internet se cae las frecuencias de radio no
<magu42> ahora en vez de usar el PTT usan una pc 
<libertcharrua> jejejeje le metiste debian a prepo jaja
<magu42> yo no , el usa software libre para todo
<magu42> pero usaba ubuntu
<libertcharrua> peor toda la noche haciendo ruido la condenada foto jajaja
<magu42> en la casa y en la empresa
<libertcharrua> h ya usaba klinux
<libertcharrua> linux*
<magu42> empezamos juntos en 2008
<magu42> por curiosidad 
<magu42> y ahora no hay quien nos aguante , terribles plomos
<libertcharrua> aja y no hay niguno arrepentido
<libertcharrua> es un viaje d eida jajaja
<libertcharrua> germán no se animo a apegar el salto
<libertcharrua> termino diciendo metete el ubuntu en las coordenadas antárticas
<magu42> un empleado de el tenia terribles problemas con xp en un toshiba con virus y demas
<magu42> le mandó un ubuntu y andubo bien hasta una actualizacion que se quedó sin video
<magu42> le metio un debian 6 y no volvio más
<magu42> el muchacho sabe tanto de pc como yo de reactoreas nucleares
<libertcharrua> pero no0 volvió por no tener mas problemas o por que le metian muchas cosas raras?
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> nahhh  está encantado
<magu42> la hija va al liceo y la usa para todo
<magu42> yo le hubiese puesto LMDE , y ahi si no lo veo nunca mas  jaja
<libertcharrua> jajjaja
<libertcharrua> ojo yo jodi LMDE
<libertcharrua> pero claro soy yo
<libertcharrua> logro lo imposible
<magu42> como hiciste??
<magu42> yo no he podido
<magu42> si es debian es testing
<magu42> como ubuntu
<libertcharrua> tratando de instalar el driver propietario nvidia
<libertcharrua> con lo facil que es ahora
<libertcharrua> que se instala desde repositorios yo compliqueme la vida al pepe
<magu42> desde repositorios ?  eso me interesa, por lo que te decia antes
<libertcharrua> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/drivers-nvidia-usando-module-assistant#2.3
<libertcharrua> en el apartado 2.3
<libertcharrua> lo dicho la wiki o los blogs de es-debian geniales
<libertcharrua> jejeje
<magu42> jaja cierto
<magu42> y con eso anda bien?
<libertcharrua> de lujo
<libertcharrua> ahora lo estoy usando
<libertcharrua> para compiz
<magu42> guardado en marcadores!!!!
<magu42> gracias libertcharrua !
<libertcharrua> queria ahcer unos videotutoriales y necesito compiz para hacer zoom en el escritorio
<libertcharrua> el otro sistema ya no funciona
<libertcharrua> o no me funciono a mi al menos
<magu42> si con ese funciona , ni busco mas jeje
 * libertcharrua esta preparando el mate
<magu42> a ésta hora!!!!
<magu42> como dormis después?
 * libertcharrua esta preparando el mate y oyendo pecho e fierro
<libertcharrua> entro 17 hs
<libertcharrua> no problem
<magu42> ahhhh  jaja
<libertcharrua> me duermo 4am me despierto a las 11 sexo a las 14  y a las 16 30 baño y pal trabajo  
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> tengo algunas dudas de todo eso pero bue, la dejamos por ahi
<libertcharrua> perdón pero por que duda que me duerma a las 4 qam
<magu42> jejeje
<libertcharrua> como aquel que contava
<libertcharrua> el otro dia estava haciendo un asado y en eso vi pasar 4 ovnis que aterrizaron al fondo de casa
<libertcharrua> mentira que vas  aestar haciendo asado tu
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> entendiste por donde iba !!
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> jejejejej
<libertcharrua> grnd cacho garay
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> pero nunca se sabe libertcharrua , depende del movimiento también
<magu42> sino no tiene gracia
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ que hace a estas horas 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, llegando a casa
<magu42> jaja  me imaginaba
<magu42> andas bien?
<PabloRubianes> si todo en orden
<libertcharrua> nas noches mesie PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> iba a ver si me pongo a hacer el merge del sitio a la version estable
<PabloRubianes> buenas libertcharrua 
<magu42> de la 33?  supongo que no
<PabloRubianes> de la 33?
<libertcharrua> con quien habals magu42 
<libertcharrua> y de que
<magu42> el comit 33 de la serie trunk , no es lo que está ahora en el sitio publicamente  PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, la serie trunk quedo como la estable, pero no es lo que esta en el sitio... pcapeluto fue subiendo cosas... ahora para dejar todo en orden iba a dejar registrado en el trunk
<magu42> entonces lo que está en el sitio es el comit 57 de la dev?
<magu42> yo pensaba que la dev era la que se iba desarrollando y la trunk la que queda como final y va al sitio , pero veo que cada dia entiendo menos :-(
<PabloRubianes> este se suponia eso
<magu42> ahhhh  jajaja   no estaba tan mal yo
<PabloRubianes> pero capeluto fue subiendo cosas sobre la marcha para ir cambiando cosas... de ahora en mas hay que hacer es
<PabloRubianes> eso
<magu42> es que me entreveran de gusto ,  es culpa de capeluto!!!!     jaja
<magu42> si yo no entiendo no importa , mientras uds entiendan lo que van haciendo no hay problema  :-)
<PabloRubianes> jajaj no el problema es que o dejabamos todo como estaba hasta ahora o haciamos asi
<magu42> espero que tengan un cierto orden , sino se van a perder
<PabloRubianes> si yo tambien
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> bueno jovenes libertcharrua PabloRubianes este humano se va a dormir
<magu42> que descansen
<magu42> nas noches!
<PabloRubianes> saludos magu42 
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<chory_> hola necesito ayuda de alguien,....
<chory_> hay alguien????
<libertcharrua> hola
<chory_> necesito ayuda
<libertcharrua> si que pasa
<chory_> instale kubuntu 11.04
<libertcharrua> aja
<chory_> y no se porque no me deja instalar nada o sea me salta un error cada vez q quiero instalar algo o actualizar algo
<libertcharrua> que error te salta?
<libertcharrua> espera ya te pego el comando que debes hacer en terminal
<chory_> mm ok estoy en windows ahora porque kubuntu tmb me debilita la señal del wifi y practicamente no me deja conectar
<libertcharrua>  sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<libertcharrua> pon  eso en terminal
<libertcharrua> o konsole
<chory_> con eso se soluciona todo?
<libertcharrua> si es lo que yo pienso si
<libertcharrua> te deberia dejar instalar cosas
<chory_> y que es lo que pensas? porque soy nuevo en esto de linux y no entiendo nada
<invitado> hola hay alguien???
<invitado> necesito ayuda urgente
<Gonzalo> necesito ayuda! hay alguien?
<Gonzalo> hay alguien????
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> estaba comiendo
<PabloRubianes> que necesitas?
<Gonzalo> como hago para hacer andar el modem movil de ancel en ubuntu 11.04, kubuntu 11.04 o fedora 15?
<Gonzalo> porque he probado los 3 ultimamente y no lo puedo hacer funcar
<Gonzalo> me detecta el modem hago la conexion de ancel y todo me dice que tiene señal pero no me lo conecta
<Gonzalo> soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu
<Gonzalo> aclaro por las dudas
<PabloRubianes> dame un seg
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> lo que tengo entendido es que pones el aparato y en el selector de redes (icono de la barra de arriba) te aparece red movil o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> nunca use uno de esos modem....
<PabloRubianes> que modem tenes?
<Gonzalo> si, es que te aparece, despues te aparece el creador de conexion automatico y pones que es ancel y todo 
<Gonzalo> despues de crear la conexion te dice que tiene señal te aparece banda ancha movil pero nunca te conecta
<PabloRubianes> y no te pide usuario y password?
<Gonzalo> es que mi modem no tiene usuario ni pasword
<Gonzalo> es automatico
<Gonzalo> es un zte con contrato libre de 512
<Gonzalo> ni siquiera tiene pin configurado
<PabloRubianes> Gonzalo, aca alguien puso una solucion fijate si te sirve
<PabloRubianes> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/933
<Gonzalo> ok me fijo y tengo otra cosita pero como no estoy en este momento en kubuntu no te la podria decir tan concreta
<PabloRubianes> mmm de kubuntu no te voy a poder ayudar mucho...
<PabloRubianes> siempre use gnome
<Gonzalo> y que diferencia hay entre ellos digo, porque siempre usaste gnome?
<chory_> hola hola...
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-11
<ubuntero> hola como estan?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-12
<hackdark> asterismo gay!
<asterismo> hackdark > que haces maraK
<asterismo> tanto tiempo
<asterismo> todo bien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-13
<ubuntero_alan> hola
<ubuntero_alan> necesito una manito con un script
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-14
<danielmato> buenas
<dylan66> hola como anda
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<danielmato> opiti
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<danielmato> sop
<danielmato> si queres te cuento, sino lo dejamos en bien...
<PabloRubianes> conta nomas
<danielmato> cosas del laburo, nada de otro mundo, alguna calentura nomás, porque el tipo encargado de sistemas no viene cuando lo llamas, o demora horas, y vos tenés que tomar decisiones en minutos...
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> pasa en todos lados
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> ai nou
<danielmato> sigo denso con los temas
<danielmato> reuniones junio???
<danielmato> asociación???
<PabloRubianes> el 30 no?
<danielmato> ok, arranco a hacer propaganda en redes...
<PabloRubianes> al reapproval aplication habria que sumarle fotos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, si te confirma monica claro
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<danielmato> monica dice que no hay drama
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, podes darnos tu opinion de la reapproval?
<danielmato> le mando a e-milio y confirmamos
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> si claro
 * SergioMeneses leyendo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, le falta poner fotos ahi
<danielmato> tenes las del último taller?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, faltan eventos
<SergioMeneses> flisol
<SergioMeneses> ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> y pues si un par de foticos
<SergioMeneses> particularmente vi unas del ubucon buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, puedes mirar tambien esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<danielmato> de flisol las tiene ratman
<SergioMeneses> de las mas completas q he visto
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, \o
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, esta el link a la pagina de eventos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si pero seria bueno que pusieras una lista de algunos... los mas importantes
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos lo de la ubucon fue enorme! y el video de mark
<SergioMeneses> y sea como sea uds fueron colaboradores y demas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, los incluyo
<PabloRubianes> ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ++
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si puedo incluir un video
<PabloRubianes> sino pongo el link a youtube
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso eso
<danielmato> +1
<SergioMeneses> todo eso lo deben mencionar en la presentacion de la reaprobacion
<PabloRubianes> si eso si
<PabloRubianes> ya me tengo una lista de cosas para decir
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, agregue la lista de eventos
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, que fotos faltan?
<PabloRubianes> alguna buena para darle un poco de vida
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> mira como hicieron ellos
<PabloRubianes> igual poniendo al final 2 o 3 fotos queda bien
<danielmato> lo vi, me refiero a que fotos de eventos faltan
<PabloRubianes> creo que ninguna
<PabloRubianes> sino buscamos
<danielmato> ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente entonces!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si unas pocas
<SergioMeneses> igual puedes manejar la resolucion por la wiki
<PabloRubianes> agregue el link al video
<PabloRubianes> el tag YouTube no anda
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo tengo que comer
<SergioMeneses> tengo ganas de escribir un accomplimesh
<SergioMeneses> lbueno q PabloRubianes avise cuando llegue xd
<PabloRubianes> dale
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pon solo una referencia del video y el link a youtube
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<PabloRubianes> mira ahora
<PabloRubianes> tendria que haber una
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, la intro de ese video quien la hizo?
<SergioMeneses> es severa
<PabloRubianes> la hicieron en argentina
<PabloRubianes> los de Grafica Libre
<SergioMeneses> muy buena
<PabloRubianes> si son salados
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> bueno PabloRubianes me voy
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, saludos
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> ahi alguine por ahi??
<ubuntero> hola hola!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-15
<Santiago> alguien?
<ubuntero> alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-16
<santiago> alguien?
<santiago> hola?
<santiago> alguien loco?
<jrtuf> buenas frias tardes. saben algo sobre ubuntu y netbooks, si hubo algun problemas de pantallas negras?
<jrtuf> o mejor dicho, solucion al problema
<jrtuf> O.o
<Jammsdel> Buenas
<Jammsdel> estoy teniendo problemas con algo y tal vez me puedan dar una mano
<Jammsdel> puede ser?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-06-17
<onix> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-10
<SergioMeneses> ratman, totalmente de acuerdo... y sobre todo generar mas espacios :D
<ratman> yep
<magu42> dom jun  9 23:35:55 UYT 2013
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> todo bin?
<eddy_> hola soy nuevo en esto de ubuntu y me gustaria saber por donde puedo arrancar a leer para manejarlo mejor. gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-11
<Ignacio> Alo :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<Ignacio> bien :)
<Ignacio> jugando en discovery :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jugando donde???
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la web?
<Ignacio> si :P
<Ignacio> En Ubuntu 12.10 :)
<Ignacio> Hasta ayer tenia el 13.10 :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tengo el gusto
<CarlosNeyPastor> juego a los residen evil siemrpe
<Ignacio> Jajajaja
<Ignacio> Eso es privativo pero ignorare eso :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un vicio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> unos fuman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> otros toman
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo juego al resident evil
<Ignacio> Jajajajajaaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy yendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en un rato me coneto
<Ignacio> Bay''
<Ignacio> EduardoR: Ping
<EduardoR> no puedo
<Ignacio> ?
<ratman> hola edu
<ratman> holas aste zer
<ratman> hola yo 
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> probando fuente nueva
<EduardoR> re me reiniciaba la máquina, y la tenía abandonada
 * sud0 tira una moneda en la fuente de EduardoR
<ratman> y esta se la banca
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-12
<ratman> buenas
<virusuy> ratman: como va ?
<ratman> bien cansado acabo de terminar de hacer ejercicio
<ratman> jejej
<virusuy> ratman: ta bien jeje
<virusuy> esta lindo afuera, no hace frio
<ratman> paa nada 
<ratman> ando de remera jeje
<ratman> la verda esto nos matara
<ratman> a todos\
<virusuy> jajaja salado
<virusuy> prefiero que haga frio, o este asi siempre, pero que no este asi yendo y viniendo el clima
<ratman> pa yo ahora le esquivo al frio 
<ratman> por la presion
<virusuy> claro, te hace pelota
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-13
<virusuy> donde esta magu para compartir estos videos de rock ochentoso !!
<virusuy> llamenloN
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o0
<ratman> hola
<magu42> hola
<ratman> toy muerto hehe
<ratman> hola mago 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<pragmanaut> hola ratman! seguis con la gripe?
<ratman> cansado
<ratman> casicomo somby
<magu42> uhhh que mal!
<ratman> se esta yendo por suerte
<pragmanaut> menos mal
<ratman> igual este cambio de temp no va a ser bueno 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> el viernes baja la temp , el sabado hay medio pais en cama 
<ratman> sip 
<pragmanaut> siniestro
<magu42> clasico veranillo de junio , todo el mundo de manga corta , cae la temperatura de golpe y todos a la cama  jejeje
<ratman> sip espero que no mucho 
<magu42> sep
<ratman> yo el viernes tengo que salir
<ratman> ejeej
<magu42> llegás bien jeje
<ratman> uf abra que cambiar el topic
<magu42> uhh si 
<magu42> te toca
<ratman> na se lo dejo a edu que le gusta esas cosas
<magu42> solo borrá :  Próxima reunión para organización de UbuConLA 2013 sera el miércoles a las 22:00hs
<magu42> tomá op primero jee
* ratman changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<ratman> uff como me avia olvidado de esto 
<ratman> malditos comandos de irc, no puedo creer que una vez me los sabia de memoria
<magu42> había*
<ratman> toy viejo 
<magu42> en xchat lo hacés grafico jaja
<magu42> arriba 
<ratman> pues no lo encontre 
<ratman> asi que lo hice a comando 
<magu42> como tux manda !!
<ratman> uf
<ratman> 12 seg de lag
<magu42> uhh  
<ratman> que bien anda antel
<ratman> pa las 11 y media
<ratman> aunque no queira tengo que irme
<ratman> es una kk madrugar
<magu42> y , que le vamos a hacer
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> también tenés buena parte de la tarde para vos
<ratman> nos vemos mañana 
<ratman> entro mas temprano 
<ratman> lo prometo
<magu42> abrazo don ratman 
<ratman> ta luego 
<magu42> nas
<ratman> y descancen tambien
<ratman> que luego la presion sube
<ratman> eheh
<ratman> por experiencia
<ratman> :)
<ratman> cya
<calisto> gente, saben en que esta el tema de los videos de las conferencias?
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman salvaje ha aparecido
<ratman> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, en la oficina... bien bien
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<ratman> bien acabo de terminar lso ejercicios
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, gym? o matematicas?
<ratman> bicicleta
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> oka
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-14
<pcapeluto> buenas
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, \o
<pcapeluto> como andan? al final le voy agarrando la mano al launchpad,jajajaja, muchas gracias
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, si eso he visto
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> yo ando subiendo unas pruebas a launchpad jeje
<pcapeluto> pruebas de que?, que has subido?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, testing :)
<pcapeluto> jajajaja... yo voy a necesitar testing dentro de poco
<pcapeluto> eduardor, estas?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, dale!... en lo que pueda si te puedo ayudar, adelante
<pcapeluto> Dentro de poco voy a hacer pruebas con PedidosYa y como esta en otros países ademas de Uruguay tengo que probar  otros dominios
<SergioMeneses> que es lo q estas manejando ahora pcapeluto ?
<pcapeluto> manejando?
<SergioMeneses> si... que andas desarrollando, que dices para otros paises
<pcapeluto> Se trata de pedidosya.com, es un sitio para pedir comida online, de desarrollo uruguayo pero que se expandió impresioonantemente por latinoamérica
<pcapeluto> y estoy probando con eso
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, perfecto :D
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, me gustaria q me dieras unas clases de como lo integraste al dash
<SergioMeneses> eso si me gusto
<pcapeluto> las webapps?
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, tambien
<pcapeluto> La integración con dash viene de la mano con las webapps
<SergioMeneses> si?
<pcapeluto> básicamente cualquier archivo .desktop colocado en el directorio indicado se convierte en un ícono del dash
<SergioMeneses> :O
<pcapeluto> Las webapps además leen código de la Web que entraste y la muestra como menúes, notificaciones o mensajes en el escritorio
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, cuando tenes tiempo y hablamos un poco de eos
<SergioMeneses> *eso
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj, tiempo es lo que menos tengo, pero no hay drama, intercambiamos correo o cuando nos veamos por acá lo charamos, el problema es que aunque no lo creas.... no tengo compu
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<pcapeluto> Cuando puedo cargo lo de mi ubuntu one, lo trabajo y lo subo, todo en pc prestado
<pcapeluto> por eso no estoy siempre y cuando subo lo hago de a montones
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, huy no hay nada peor que no tener pc
<SergioMeneses> te lo digo por experienncia propia
<SergioMeneses> :A
<virusuy> buenas
<virusuy> como andan?
<SergioMeneses> saludos virusuy , bn bn y vos que tal?
<virusuy> todo bien, haciendo deploy de juju en amazon ec2
<virusuy> :-D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, :S yo no he tenido tiempo de leer sobre juju y demas
<virusuy> jeje :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, cuando jugamos con juju y maas?
<virusuy> maas es casi imposible que juege porque no tengo hard para jugar
<virusuy> pero con juju podemos jugar ahora si queres
<virusuy> pcapeluto: te sumas ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no ahora no jeje ando trabajando en testing :S tengo bugs atrasados xD
<SergioMeneses> pero podriamos un viernes o un fds
<SergioMeneses> no?
<pcapeluto> me encantaría
<virusuy> viernes imposible, sabado puede ser
<pcapeluto> hace tiempo que quiero meterle mano a eso
<virusuy> domingo imposible
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, pcapeluto si quieren le hago una demo rapida en google hangout
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, virusuy si es ya entonces armen el hangout de una jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y lo continuamos el sabado
<pcapeluto> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> :)
<pcapeluto> ahora no opuedo
<virusuy> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, virusuy entonces el sabado?
<SergioMeneses> a q horas?
<virusuy> lo dejamos para el sabado
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pcapeluto ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> a q horas?
<SergioMeneses> yo los sabados desayuno y quedo desocupado jeje
<virusuy> jajaja lo hacemos en la tarde
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, 20utc?
<virusuy> oka
 * SergioMeneses aprovecha y lava ropa temprano
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pcapeluto a lo mejor les interese https://education.10gen.com/courses
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> llegando a la office tambien
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-15
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy buenas
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: hola
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: borracho
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> porq?
<virusuy> sera porque toma mucho ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, no no se jeje nunca he estado en plan de bohemia con PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: anota en tus pendientes antes de morir eso
<virusuy> salir de bohemia con PabloRubianes 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, total... tengo q ir a con ustedes
<SergioMeneses> despues de navegar en la oficina y llegar a navegar en la casa... me dan horas de trabajar mas jaja
<virusuy> jaja peor es no tener nada
<virusuy> creeme jaja
<SergioMeneses> voy a reiniciar el modem 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, entonces mañana si nos reunimos? 20utc?
<virusuy> oka
<PabloRubianes> que me estas ensuciando gratuitamente virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> que te pasa?
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> tengo birra, tengo mani
<virusuy> hoy soy un peligro
<PabloRubianes> jajja
 * SergioMeneses hugs PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien??
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, llegando de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> un muy buen dia hoy... sin estres ni nada de eso
<PabloRubianes> algo es algo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro :D
<SergioMeneses> mira PabloRubianes y virusuy http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si hace tiempo nos llego al membership board pero es solo para los nuevos
<PabloRubianes> los que ya somos no estamos incluidos en eso
<PabloRubianes> lo podes pedir pero te piden que no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y eso?
<PabloRubianes> Due to the fact that we currently have **769** active Ubuntu members, we don’t have the time or resources to send every existing member a certificate automatically (just getting all those addresses would be enough of a challenge!). If however you fill in the form below to request one, we will honor it.
<SergioMeneses> thats true
<SergioMeneses> but I'd like it
<PabloRubianes> sino mandale un mail a michelle y preguntale que pasa con los que ya somos
<PabloRubianes> y queremos el certificado
<PabloRubianes> por lo que entendi eso solo es para nuevos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mañana le comento a laura
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> al menos q nos manden a los council
<SergioMeneses> :)
<PabloRubianes> no creo que este laura, se iba de viaje a NY
<PabloRubianes> creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ah cierto
<SergioMeneses> su nuevo empleo
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos igual escribir nosotros... no es un problema, ademas Michelle nos conoce
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> sino la semana que vienen podemos averiguar
<PabloRubianes> capaz que nos tienen lastima y nos mandan jejej
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si no hay lio...
<SergioMeneses> neh asi como aparecemos en los libros oficiales nos pueden mandar unos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> en el proximo creo que tengo que salir yo tambien
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> comentario offtopic
<virusuy> NADA como la union de
<virusuy> birra 
<virusuy> mani salado
<virusuy> y "En la profunda noche" de los traidores
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaaj
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> que buen disco 
<PabloRubianes> birra, mani japones y trotsky vengaran
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> si vas al Unibar (atras de la UdelaR) te lo encontras al Juan Casanova tomandose unas cuantas
<PabloRubianes> aca 3 cuadras
<PabloRubianes> porque mi barrio si encara. cheto
<virusuy> tu barrio vio nacer a los traidores
<virusuy> el juancho vive en Paullier y Rivera
<virusuy> Victor se mudo para Pocitos, tiene un mini-mercado a la vuelta de la ORT de arquitectura
<virusuy> La lluvia cae sobre Montevideo, todo el libreto es igual
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro :D
<SergioMeneses> ....oe un buen asado uruguayo no es un buen plan?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que salir... espero volver
<ubuntero_> buenas noches
<ubuntero_> quedó alguna camiseta de las que vendían en el ubuconla?
<magu42> vie jun 14   23:07:40 UYT 2013
<ratman> hola calisto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pong
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ping
<virusuy> pero me voy en 1 hr
<virusuy> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, :S
<SergioMeneses> será el otro sabado entonces
<SergioMeneses> o el viernes?
<virusuy> talvez vuelva mas tarde
<virusuy> no lo se
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si ando ecribeme
<virusuy> oka
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> oe ratman 
<ratman> :)
<SergioMeneses> salgo unos momentos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-06-16
<ratman> halas
<pcapeluto> como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas pcapeluto
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<pcapeluto> Bien, intentando hacer dormir al gordo, tiene fiebre y muchos mimos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh pobre (por la fiebre)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> mimos del padre
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos como andas?
<ratman> hola pcapeluto
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas ratman
<edison> hola marica
<ratman> como va
<pcapeluto> Que tal ratman
<edison> tienes canaima
<edison> como pongo de color mi nombre
<edison> O:-)
<pcapeluto> a bue
<edison> pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> Una consulta sobre la ubuConLA... la IMM dió una charla al final?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo no entre a la charla perlo creo que si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman sabe bien eso
<ratman> sip dio una
<CarlosNeyPastor> la que vi fue la de ANTEL
<pcapeluto> Ahhh que bien
<pcapeluto> te mandaron saludos de la IMM ratman
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<ratman> ??
<pcapeluto> me junté con los locos de informática y me preguntaron si conocía a un tal Ratman
<ratman> yo que hice
<pcapeluto> jajaajajaj la expresión de mi cara lo dijo todo
<ratman> ven me conocen mas por mi nick qe por mi nombre
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<pcapeluto> No se si ya lo habían arreglado antes pero les comenté de la ubuconla y les dije que si querian se pusieran en contacto para hablar sobre el SL en la intendencia
<PabloRubianes> y porque? se calento porque lo corto?
<pcapeluto> Si tal cual, es que no se acordaban de tu nombre
<PabloRubianes> y lo corto porque el dijo que hablaba 40 min y a la hora seguia
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA
<ratman> pa si 
<ratman> entre a esa y le tuve que deci 5
<ratman> ejje
<PabloRubianes> y se debe haber enojado porque le dijeron que ubuntu 10.04 no tenia mas soporte
<PabloRubianes> impresentable, estan migrando ahora a 10.04
<pcapeluto> es jodido eso
<ratman> pablo la realidad es que ta dificil esperemos que la migra no les valla mal 
<ratman> el unity da lios
<ratman> esa es la verdad para algunas cosas
<ratman> aunque no muchos
<pcapeluto> Según lo que me comentaron ya tienen varios PC's con Unity
<ratman> pero a veces te da tus sustos
<ratman> igual a la salida 
<ratman> les hice notar que la 12.04
<ratman> es hasta el 17
<ratman> de 5 años
<ratman> porque taban esperando la 14.04
<pcapeluto> Pah
<ratman> segun el viejo sistema
<pcapeluto> Es que hacer un cambio importante de interfaz es jodido pal uruguayo
<ratman> para todos
<PabloRubianes> el unity es lo mas
<pcapeluto> Yo a Unity lo uso sin problemas
<PabloRubianes> son unos rompe huevos
<ratman> PabloRubianes, yo he tenido problemas con algun progrma en java
<ratman> ehehe
<pcapeluto> Despu´es que le agarrás la mando es muy útil
<ratman> yep
<PabloRubianes> bueno entonces no le heches la culpa a unity
<PabloRubianes> la culpa es tuya que usas java
<PabloRubianes> :P
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJAAJ
<ratman> y bue
<ratman> pero hay muchs lados que usan java
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, te esperamos en la ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> pensamos que te dabas una vuelta
<pcapeluto> Era la idea, me había registrado y todo pero mi viejo está enfermo y me debí quedar con el
<ratman> la fami riimero
<PabloRubianes> claro
<pcapeluto> Tengo a todos apestados en casa
<ratman> es el cambio de temperatura
<ratman> yo ando maso 
<pcapeluto> El enano se pasó la semana sin escuela, meparece que salimos de raje a vacunarnos todos
<pcapeluto> Tenía muchas ganas de ver el Unity Touch
<pcapeluto> lo probaron?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> anda volando
<pcapeluto> Yo me bajé la versión para escritorio, pero claro, está super verde
<ratman> yo apenas lo vi
<PabloRubianes> yo estuve un rato con el tel y la tablet
<CarlosNeyPastor> gente perdon que corte el tema
<PabloRubianes> muy copado y vuela
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo ouna pregunta que me hicieron y es buenisima
<CarlosNeyPastor> como hacer animaciones flash en ubuntu?
 * CarlosNeyPastor no tiene que aclarar que no hace animaciones
<ratman> simpre se hacen sin usar flash 
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo lindo es que me lo pregunto uno que estoy al 98% que migre 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me mato con esa
<ratman> pero si buscas
<ratman> primera bsiqueda
<ratman> http://dcala.wordpress.com/2010/01/15/drawswf-crea-animaciones-flash-sencillas-en-gnulinux/
<ratman> por ejemplo
<ratman> siemrpe funciona el STFW
<ratman> jejjeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale 
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial 
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias ratman
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> me fui saludos
<ratman> bueno yo tambien me tiro al sobre
<ratman> nos vemso mañana
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman virusuy saludos
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, llegando de almorzar ;)
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, http://grooveshark.com/s/The+Trooper/34aUmz?src=5
<PabloRubianes> en lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oquls4O5R7M
<virusuy> por aca andamos con 
<virusuy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klKCeFDnDiI
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> te golpeaste?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ya me conecte con daker, estoy armando el ambiente, en cuanto quede les mando un mail con la explicacion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria colaborar en lo q pueda sino es mucho pedir :D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, que es eso?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pink floyd
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, o0
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, siempre se necesitan testers
<ratman> han probado yacy
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro de una!
<SergioMeneses> ando sacando unos bugs q tengo asignados
<ratman> de que hablan
<PabloRubianes> ratman, loco.ubuntu.com
<ratman> ok
<ratman> taringa
<SergioMeneses> taringa?
<ratman> jjee
<ratman> equivoque ventana
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, era re facil hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que bien :D
<PabloRubianes> estoy armando el mail
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale dale!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, tendria que llegar el mail, confirmame eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si aqui lo veo
<SergioMeneses> en la lista del council
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> eso anda, yo lo probe
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, chris tenia un problema con la base de datos
<SergioMeneses> revisaste eso?
<PabloRubianes> esto hace todo solo
<PabloRubianes> y anda
<PabloRubianes> lo tengo andando en localhost:8000 ahora mismo
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-12
<magu42> mié jun 11 23:03:11 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-13
<Jonathan____> buenas? 
<magu42> hola
<Jonathan____> hola como te va
<magu42> todo bien
<Jonathan____> podrías ayudarme en una pavadita? 
<magu42> si puedo , con gusto
<Jonathan____> ok, gracias de ante mano. mira yo uso elementary que es básicamente ubuntu 12.04
<magu42> si
<Jonathan____> y quite mi placa de vídeo porque la vendí pero el sistema me esta fallando no me carga bien el entorno grafico
<Jonathan____> ya desinstale los drivers privativos de nvidia y actualice 
<magu42> estaba instalado elemtary con la placa de video dediacada y ahora está con la onboard?
<magu42> dedicada*
<Jonathan____> correcto 
<magu42> umm
<Jonathan____> ahora mismo estoy usando el equipo pero la mitad de las cosas no las veo, por ejemplo el puntero, el dock, algunos iconos
<magu42> que loco, nunca hice eso
<magu42> de sacar un video después de instalar
<Jonathan____> no me gustaría tener que formatear xD
<magu42> no se me ocurre nada
<magu42> mirá que he hecho cosas, pero eso no
<magu42> supongo que hay que reconfigurar el xorg 
<magu42> supongo
<Jonathan____> desinstalarlo desde el centro de software reiniciar e instalarno de nuevo? 
<magu42> si lo desinstalas te quedás sin video y no podés entrar más
<Jonathan____> no se vengo probando todo el día me quiero matar D:
<magu42> nahhhhhh   tiene que haber una manera
<Jonathan____> ya lo hice una vez
<Jonathan____> y no me quede sin video
<magu42> ok mejor
<magu42> mientras no reinicies
<Jonathan____> bueno me la juego a ver que pasa
<magu42> respaldá todo lo importante 
<Jonathan____> gracias maestro 
<magu42> fotos y demás
<Jonathan____> si obvio lo más importante esta en steam xD
<Jonathan____> y los datos en el disco de almacenaje 
<magu42> entonces , está todo bajo contro
<magu42> control*
<magu42> de ultima reinstalas , que se va a hacer
<Jonathan____> nooo con todas las configuraciones que tengo en el sistema
<Jonathan____> me la quiero cortar...
<magu42> a mi también me da pereza , pero a veces no hay otra
<magu42> vos le cambiaste el hardware en la marcha  jaja
<Jonathan____> abro el centro de software y escribo en el buscador y me escribe en este chat ._. esto ya es el bronx
<magu42> uhhhhh
<magu42> Jonathan____⟿ pará un cacho
<Jonathan____> es verdad
<magu42> no por eso jaja
<Jonathan____> no puedo ni buscar en el centro de software dale gracias a linus que puedo usar chromium
<magu42> estoy leyendo algo
<magu42> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/es/books/handbook/x-config.html
<Jonathan____> ya me pongo a ver eso
<Jonathan____> jajajaja no puede ser, ctrl+alt+t y nada de aparecer a terminal, se fue de viaje xD me parece que voy preparando el usb booteable en la netbook
<magu42> uhhh que mal
<Jonathan____> lo otro que me podría salvar digo yo serian los drivers de intel graphycs
<magu42> esto me parece mejor para tu caso 
<Jonathan____> pero esos vienen para ubuntu 13 en adelante creo lo que si estoy seguro es que en elementary no van
<magu42> http://debiantotal.blogspot.com/2008/02/reconfigurar-servidor-grfixo-xorg-en.html
<magu42> lo ultimo que te linkee es lo que precisas
<magu42> para saber que grafica estás usando
<magu42>  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Jonathan____> abri la consola desde el menu, pero el comando "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" no me larga nada como en el tutorial
<Jonathan____> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0042] (rev 12)
<magu42> a mi tampoco , el post es medio viejo , algo habrá cambiado
<Jonathan____> mejor reinicio a ver si puedo desinstalar el xorg, si lo arreglo te digo si me funciono 
<magu42> ok
<Jonathan____> no paso nada.. 
<Jonathan____> DIARIO: día 43 sigo con el desktop hecho pelota 
<magu42> hay que indicarle el cambio al sistema , pero no encuentro nada seguro
<magu42> todo es re viejo
<Jonathan____> no me imagine que fuera algo tan delicado, osea simplemente quite la placa de vídeo y se jodio todo
<magu42> es logico , el sistema se instaló con ella y ahora no está
<Jonathan____> bueno ahora ya me voy a dormir porque sino mañana no hay quien me levante para laburar, por ahora no la voy a formatear quiero una segunda chanse experimentando mañana xD
<Jonathan____> gracias por todo un abrazo
<magu42> siempre se puede arreglar
<magu42> no te apures a formatear
<magu42> ahora no me doy cuenta 
<magu42> pero se puede
<magu42> mesa utils  , xorg , por ahi va el tema
<magu42> mañana seguimos Jonathan____ 
<Jonathan____> por lo menos ya tengo tengo un notre, gracias por todo
<magu42> dale
<magu42> que descanses
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-14
<magu42> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-06-15
<magu42> sáb jun 14 23:37:31 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-10
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-11
<walter_orsi> buenas noches...!
<walter_orsi> q se cuenta?
<ubuntero> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-12
<lia> barbanegra andate a la concha de tu hermana, hijo de re 1000 putas, mal parido desgraciado
#ubuntu-uy 2015-06-14
<magu42> xxx
#ubuntu-uy 2016-06-14
<fedexxx> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<fedexxx> ta caida
#ubuntu-uy 2017-06-16
<HackDark> Alguien vivo??
<barbanegra> hola
<HackDark> como va
<barbanegra> aca con assembly
<HackDark> aca viendo la lista de OPs del canal
<HackDark> Libert???
<barbanegra> que se yo
<HackDark> PabloRubianes
<HackDark> CarlosNeyPastor
<HackDark> ratman
<barbanegra> me suenan todos esos nicks
<HackDark> EduardoR
<HackDark> Libertcharrua
<HackDark> Magu42
<HackDark> Los has visto por aca?
<barbanegra> si
<barbanegra>  15:57:40 	<◣>	EduardoR (~Thunderbi@cuneo.mnav.gub.uy) has quit (Quit: EduardoR)
<barbanegra>  00:00:00 	<─>	Tuesday (June 13)
<barbanegra> 00:01:05 	<◣>	magu42 (~magu@unaffiliated/magu42) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<HackDark> osea que vienen entrando cada tanto
<barbanegra> si
<HackDark> Estaba viendo la web
<HackDark> La wiki y Launchpad
<HackDark> esta muerto hace banda
<HackDark> aportes de 2015 para atras
<barbanegra> si
<barbanegra> pense que eras de ubuntu uy
<barbanegra> como tenes @ ...
<HackDark> soy
<HackDark> soy el founder del canal
<barbanegra> y no tenes contacto con ellos?
<HackDark> sep
<HackDark> pero con varios hace tiempo que no hablo
<HackDark> falta de tiempo...
<HackDark> con Libert si
<HackDark> Y magu cada tanto
<HackDark> Con Pablo desde que se caso no tanto
<HackDark> y los otros si, ya hace tiempo no tengo contacto
<barbanegra> ah ahi va
<barbanegra> esta muerto hace banda si
<HackDark> las reuniones semanales no las estan haciendo,no?
<barbanegra> creo que la ultima vez que los vi fue en flisol de 2015
<barbanegra> ni idea
<barbanegra> yo no los conozco mucho
<barbanegra> pero digo, vi un stand de ubuntu uy
<barbanegra> y cruze unas palabras con magu42
* HackDark changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: ///REVIVAN EL CANAL!!! Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<HackDark> Si... no nos hablamos desde hace bastante. Estabamos con el proyecto de TeruxOS
<HackDark> asi que hacete idea
<HackDark> Estas seguido aca?
<barbanegra> siempre estoy
<barbanegra> menos cuando antel me resetea la ip
<barbanegra>  02:39:05 up 16 days, 16:05,  5 users,  load average: 1.19, 0.93, 0.87
<HackDark> jajajajajajajaja
<barbanegra> jajaja
<HackDark> Igualmente no entran a joder aca, es tranqui, no?
<HackDark> Por si me salgo
<barbanegra> si es tranqui
<barbanegra> una vuelta cayo un espaniol preguntando por uruguayos
<barbanegra> por lo demas silencio
